# April 2007 Babes - It's JUNE!!!



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Ok, new thread time!

I'll place this link back in the old thread. I can't believe our second summer with these little ones is upon us!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
So, I don't know if I mentioned to you guys that I'd found someone to watch the kids a couple of days a week and they love going there. Finn especially, she has a ds who is the same age. Anyway yesterday, I realized that she's an MDC mama! Isn't that funny! No wonder it's been going so well!









yay! I'm curious


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Subbing for now!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad the sitter is going well and that is neat that she is a MDC mom.

I don't have a daily sitter, but I am really thankful to have my in-laws and brother and his girlfriend nearby since I have sitters when needed, though not on a daily basis.

We had a bunch of fun at the Aquarium today, Desmond enjoyed looking at the "dish". I have pictures up at my blog. It has been a nice weekend all and all.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Glad the sitter is going well and that is neat that she is a MDC mom.

I don't have a daily sitter, but I am really thankful to have my in-laws and brother and his girlfriend nearby since I have sitters when needed, though not on a daily basis.

We had a bunch of fun at the Aquarium today, Desmond enjoyed looking at the "dish". I have pictures up at my blog. It has been a nice weekend all and all.

you're so good at keeping up with pictures! i enjoyed them all! the strawberry ones are perfect summer shots!


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

It's amazing what happens in a month... Chloe was hardly walking at the beginning of May and now she is running all over the place.

Unfortunately, she's often running to the bathroom to play with the toilet water









Feels more like we have a toddler in the house!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Hi everyone,

It's amazing what happens in a month... Chloe was hardly walking at the beginning of May and now she is running all over the place.

Unfortunately, she's often running to the bathroom to play with the toilet water









Feels more like we have a toddler in the house!

I so agree! What is with the toilet water and toddlers anyway??


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I so agree! What is with the toilet water and toddlers anyway??









No clue but all our toilets have locks on them now thanks to the whole toddler and toilet water thing. The toilet is the first thing Desmond heads to when he sees a bathroom door open.


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi everyone







I've been so busy and haven't been on the boards much. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Scarlet likes to throw things into the toilet - great.









Hi serenitii


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

haha--yah, little ones and toilets...zenon loves it. though he loves any water he can splash in.

hi serenitii! how are you?


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Serenetii! I've been wondering where you've been! Nice to see you
 








So, I think Arlo ate a snail.







He likes to put them in his mouth when no one is looking, and today when I was sweeping the floor I could hear him kinda gagging, and when I looked he started coughing and crying and then he puked a bit and I could see all this crushed up shell! Gross! Anyway, do you think eating a snail is gonna make him sick or anything?? Should I take him to the doc or just wait and see. He seems fine btw. Gah, I nearly puked myself. I can't imagine crunching up a snail and eating it. Eeeeeeew!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Scarlet likes to throw things into the toilet - great.









Hi serenitii









that makes me think of the commercial and after the flush the toddler lets outa big laugh.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Serenetii! I've been wondering where you've been! Nice to see you









So, I think Arlo ate a snail.







He likes to put them in his mouth when no one is looking, and today when I was sweeping the floor I could hear him kinda gagging, and when I looked he started coughing and crying and then he puked a bit and I could see all this crushed up shell! Gross! Anyway, do you think eating a snail is gonna make him sick or anything?? Should I take him to the doc or just wait and see. He seems fine btw. Gah, I nearly puked myself. I can't imagine crunching up a snail and eating it. Eeeeeeew!

First off ewww eww eww, second people do eat snails, though not the shell part so I would assume he will be okay, but can't hurt to call the doctor if you are worried.

Last night over here was "fun" Desmond has actually been going to bed around 9/9:30 lately which is nice (it will be nicer when we transition him into his own bed so I can leave once he's asleep, but still nice now). Last night he woke at 1:30am with a wet diaper so I changed it, but he won't go back to sleep so I went ahead and nursed him, even I really am trying not to nurse him before 4am. He stopped nursing and the was wet again so he got changed again, but he won't sleep, he didn't want to get up either, eventually after an hour and a half or so of intermittent crying and nursing he finally went back to sleep, sigh.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Poor Arlo! I would just wait and watch him for now. Maybe he will learn not to eat them...or maybe not. Do you think you have a future French chef on your hands?

And I was planning on watching LOST this weekend. It didn't record!!!! So now I have to pull it up on the computer sometime and watch it there. We had a storm that night and I think the baby sitter turned the TV on and something must have happened. Rats.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Serenetii! I've been wondering where you've been! Nice to see you









So, I think Arlo ate a snail.







He likes to put them in his mouth when no one is looking, and today when I was sweeping the floor I could hear him kinda gagging, and when I looked he started coughing and crying and then he puked a bit and I could see all this crushed up shell! Gross! Anyway, do you think eating a snail is gonna make him sick or anything?? Should I take him to the doc or just wait and see. He seems fine btw. Gah, I nearly puked myself. I can't imagine crunching up a snail and eating it. Eeeeeeew!

the french do it. i woulda puked







. if it were me i would have freaked out and called the doc or ask-a-nurse or something to ask their opinion or even searched online for info. i have heard some snails can make you sick. but if he seems fine, i would keep an eye out for fever, diarrhes etc.

anybody else have climbers? DD climbs everything. she trys to climb up on the toilet and the table. if there is a chair in front of it she will try to climb it. i have to keep her constantly interested in what i am doing to keep her off of stuff. she started walking at 10 months. she has even tried to climb up her sisters bunk bed ladder.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 

anybody else have climbers? DD climbs everything. she trys to climb up on the toilet and the table. if there is a chair in front of it she will try to climb it. i have to keep her constantly interested in what i am doing to keep her off of stuff. she started walking at 10 months. she has even tried to climb up her sisters bunk bed ladder.


We've got a climber. Here is my blog post about him climbing in April. He will climb anything he can find, we've found him on top of the dining room table, on DH's desk, trying to climb the bookshelf, sitting happily in the rocking chair (semi high up), etc etc, we have to make sure there is nothing that he can use to boost himself up onto chairs etc and we have to keep a good eye on him still, because he will find some way to climb up, even if we think we don't have anything around that will work.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I think that many calcium supplements are shell-based, but *yick*!

So there's an application sitting on the mantle for a vegetarian co-op house (pretty much another name for commune)







: How many hippy points would that be? We're totally torn about pursuing it, but there are so many positives and negatives that I don't know where it would balance out.
Help!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Serenetii! I've been wondering where you've been! Nice to see you









So, I think Arlo ate a snail.







He likes to put them in his mouth when no one is looking, and today when I was sweeping the floor I could hear him kinda gagging, and when I looked he started coughing and crying and then he puked a bit and I could see all this crushed up shell! Gross! Anyway, do you think eating a snail is gonna make him sick or anything?? Should I take him to the doc or just wait and see. He seems fine btw. Gah, I nearly puked myself. I can't imagine crunching up a snail and eating it. Eeeeeeew!

i have to laugh!







i'm sure he'll be fine.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I think that many calcium supplements are shell-based, but *yick*!

So there's an application sitting on the mantle for a vegetarian co-op house (pretty much another name for commune)







: How many hippy points would that be? We're totally torn about pursuing it, but there are so many positives and negatives that I don't know where it would balance out.
Help!

tell us more! sounds interesting. dh would _not_ be into that...but i think i would. we've always dreamed of buying a huge chunk of land (yah right







) and having like-minded people buy pieces of it...turning it into a land co-op of sorts. buuuut. land is so expensive and dh is changing so i doubt that will happen.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 
the french do it. i woulda puked







. if it were me i would have freaked out and called the doc or ask-a-nurse or something to ask their opinion or even searched online for info. i have heard some snails can make you sick. but if he seems fine, i would keep an eye out for fever, diarrhes etc.

anybody else have climbers? DD climbs everything. she trys to climb up on the toilet and the table. if there is a chair in front of it she will try to climb it. i have to keep her constantly interested in what i am doing to keep her off of stuff. she started walking at 10 months. she has even tried to climb up her sisters bunk bed ladder.

Mine's a climber, too. She started walking at 9 months and I am constantly pulling her off the counter. Her favorite lately is to stand up rock on the rocking chair.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I think that many calcium supplements are shell-based, but *yick*!

So there's an application sitting on the mantle for a vegetarian co-op house (pretty much another name for commune)







: How many hippy points would that be? We're totally torn about pursuing it, but there are so many positives and negatives that I don't know where it would balance out.
Help!

What are the pluses and minuses? Would you be living in a large house with lots of people, or have your own living space?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
tell us more! sounds interesting. dh would _not_ be into that...but i think i would. we've always dreamed of buying a huge chunk of land (yah right







) and having like-minded people buy pieces of it...turning it into a land co-op of sorts. buuuut. land is so expensive and dh is changing so i doubt that will happen.


*there's another baby there (17 months) who is sweet and patient with Ion. She feeds him and shares with him







She is super smart and has tons of signs
*her mama is a really nice apprentice midwife who should be done by the time we're ready
*her papa is a great cook
*there are always children everywhere
*every person we've met seems so kind
*I'd only need to cook once a week!
*there are tons of things for Ion to get into
*I wouldn't have to worry about fixing this house
*sometimes I like to be crabby and alone
*no sexism, racism, homophobia or meat allowed
*dairy/eggs/honey/animal skin drums are present (Ion loves all the drums so I just cringe and bear it)
*lovely garden
*big yard with lots of trees
*organic food (I'm a food nut!)
*pre-existing cats aren't veg and mine are (it's not that hard to keep dogs from sharing, but cats??)
*pretty huge money savings
*energy conserved
*playground next door
*other children are homeschooled
*we've moved every year and I'm tired of it, even though it's only 2 blocks away
*big house

some of the pluses could be minuses too

join me, kris!









what is changing about your husband?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
*there's another baby there (17 months) who is sweet and patient with Ion. She feeds him and shares with him







She is super smart and has tons of signs
*her mama is a really nice apprentice midwife who should be done by the time we're ready
*her papa is a great cook
*there are always children everywhere
*every person we've met seems so kind
*I'd only need to cook once a week!
*there are tons of things for Ion to get into
*I wouldn't have to worry about fixing this house
*sometimes I like to be crabby and alone
*no sexism, racism, homophobia or meat allowed
*dairy/eggs/honey/animal skin drums are present (Ion loves all the drums so I just cringe and bear it)
*lovely garden
*big yard with lots of trees
*organic food (I'm a food nut!)
*pre-existing cats aren't veg and mine are (it's not that hard to keep dogs from sharing, but cats??)
*pretty huge money savings
*energy conserved
*playground next door
*other children are homeschooled
*we've moved every year and I'm tired of it, even though it's only 2 blocks away
*big house

some of the pluses could be minuses too

join me, kris!









what is changing about your husband?

so, you're all in the same house?? do you have a lot of space for yourself?? how many families are there? so, would it be easy to stay vegan there? the good things sound really good. i guess i'd be nervous about getting along with the people that i'm living with...and feeling like i have my "own" space.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i have to laugh!







i'm sure he'll be fine.

.

Oh, I laughed too!







And he's totally fine, btw...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so, you're all in the same house?? do you have a lot of space for yourself?? how many families are there? so, would it be easy to stay vegan there? the good things sound really good. i guess i'd be nervous about getting along with the people that i'm living with...and feeling like i have my "own" space.

I think we'd get a room or two for ourselves. As far as I know there is one family and various singles and couples. And applying doesn't mean we'd get in.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
*there's another baby there (17 months) who is sweet and patient with Ion. She feeds him and shares with him







She is super smart and has tons of signs
*her mama is a really nice apprentice midwife who should be done by the time we're ready
*her papa is a great cook
*there are always children everywhere
*every person we've met seems so kind
*I'd only need to cook once a week!
*there are tons of things for Ion to get into
*I wouldn't have to worry about fixing this house
*sometimes I like to be crabby and alone
*no sexism, racism, homophobia or meat allowed
*dairy/eggs/honey/animal skin drums are present (Ion loves all the drums so I just cringe and bear it)
*lovely garden
*big yard with lots of trees
*organic food (I'm a food nut!)
*pre-existing cats aren't veg and mine are (it's not that hard to keep dogs from sharing, but cats??)
*pretty huge money savings
*energy conserved
*playground next door
*other children are homeschooled
*we've moved every year and I'm tired of it, even though it's only 2 blocks away
*big house

some of the pluses could be minuses too

join me, kris!









what is changing about your husband?

I would do it just so I only had to cook once a week! But realistically, there is no way I could live with a bunch of other people (or they couldn't live with me, more likely!)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
I would do it just so I only had to cook once a week! But realistically, there is no way I could live with a bunch of other people (or they couldn't live with me, more likely!)









i hear ya!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I think we'd get a room or two for ourselves. As far as I know there is one family and various singles and couples. And applying doesn't mean we'd get in.

so, you'll probably go through some interviews... that will be you a better feel for it all.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

so, i took the boys to this place near us called zen gardens (beautiful 400 acres with ponds and cliffs) zenon was pretending to fish and fell in head first into a small channel between the little ponds! he was so upset and covered in algae and muck (his ear was full of gunk!) it was actually kinda funny.














. it would have been scary if i wasn't right there.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
so, i took the boys to this place near us called zen gardens (beautiful 400 acres with ponds and cliffs) zenon was pretending to fish and fell in head first into a small channel between the little ponds! he was so upset and covered in algae and muck (his ear was full of gunk!) it was actually kinda funny.














. it would have been scary if i wasn't right there.

eeeEEEEE!!! poor little man


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I walked Ion over to the ER this morning because he's covered in huge bumps. The doctor thinks he's having an extreme reaction to mosquitoes.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I walked Ion over to the ER this morning because he's covered in huge bumps. The doctor thinks he's having an extreme reaction to mosquitoes.

oh man, that stinks! it's hard to prevent those little things from getting you... you'd think, though, with all of the garlic you all eat that'd they wouldn't want to bite you.







this stuff works well for us.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I walked Ion over to the ER this morning because he's covered in huge bumps. The doctor thinks he's having an extreme reaction to mosquitoes.

Poor Ion! I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Poor Ion! I hope he feels better soon.

He doesn't even notice. I hate hate hate itchy things, but he doesn't care at all.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
He doesn't even notice. I hate hate hate itchy things, but he doesn't care at all.


I also hate hate hate itchy things, I really hated it when I had hives for two weeks (which have finally got away yay!).

Talking of injuries, I am debating the merits of stopping Desmond's DTaP series of shots. We selectively vax, and after the 3rd DTaP he had a hard spot on his leg. Well 2 months later it is still there. The nurse DH called said it is a minor effect of the DTaP and could take up to a year to go away. I'm just not sure I feel like a lump in his leg that takes a year to go away is all that minor. So I need to discuss with DH what we want to do about it, I am really leaning towards stopping the series for now though.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Hi mamas! I can't believe it's June... when was May???

Here are the latest pics of Sophie. She's been walking for about three weeks now!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3188/...f2cee5667a.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3041/...776b485cc9.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3262/...4fa59de305.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3240/...d74c4886d0.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3289/...016db7f9ac.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3073/...b6bb1916f5.jpg

Sophie continues to say anything we say... which is bad b/c mommy likes to say sh--. I tell people she's saying shirt.







She is my verbal girl!

It's so crazy to go to the park and have her just run off and play! Now when I hold her, it hits me, that my body just missed her snuggled on me!

I like the idea of a commune but only if it were like separate houses on the same land... I know sharing walls etc is best ecologically, but I need my space, and DH realllly needs his space. Sounds interesting, tho!

finnsmama-- I can only dream of randomly finding an MDC babysitter! DH is really frustrated that his folks (who we will use when we finally leave Sophie... we are lazy and have not gone on our planned date yet!) are not super responsive to our trying to explain AP to them, and how they are MANIC around her... grabbing toys from her hand to play FOR her, ya know? I think we're finally getting through and the last couple times we've hung out they were a bit calmer. They've seen her almost every week for over a year! It's time to calm down and sit and eat for five minutes when your son gets you a nice meal, instead of playing manically on the floor with Sophie! DH was ticked they didnt' really get to see the "real" Sophie, how she plays with just us around. But it's getting better.

I canNOT wait for my trip to my hometown in two and a half weeks! I get to stay with my parents for a week and a half, and my sister will visit, and my bro lives right there, and my mom runs a daycare so lots of kids for Sophie to play with before I even get out of my PJs! Heaven!!! Plus my old friend is getting married so I get to show Sophie off to a bunch of old school chums


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Erm so can I feel like the worst mother ever tonight? Desmond had come upstairs with me to run around for a few minutes before we put him to bed. Anyways I forgot to close the top gate fully. He was running between our bedroom and the nursery (where he likes to go and explore) while I was going to the bathroom. I heard him babbling so I wasn't worried all of a sudden I hear *thump* *thump* *thud*! He had gone through the gate and was climbing down the stairs and apparently got distracted and fell! Poor baby. He is fine now, but it so wasn't a sound either me or DH, who was still downstairs really ever wanted to hear.

The ironic part of this whole story is I had talked on the phone to my Mother earlier this evening and commented on how good he is at going up and especially down stairs. And she had noted that yeah at that point you don't really need to worry about them, though you still need to watch them just in case the fall. So of course he falls down the stairs tonight.

Poor baby boy, he was fine after about 3 minutes of crying and happily climbed down and up the stairs within 5 minutes of his accident, so we aren't worried about him. But my stomach dropped when I heard that first *thud*.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Can I play?!?!

I have been a semi-lurker for a while now, and thought I would come play. My dd Lizzie was born on April 20, 2007, and I have a ds Logan who will be 5 in August.

I thought I would chime in on the commune discussion if no one minds. We do not live on a commune by any stretch of the imagination, but we live in a small community where almost all of our neighbors are relatives (pretty much for miles). My dh's family has owned the land for over 200 years, and we have a family/community farm that we all work. I say all... most of us work - but that's a later discussion!









It really is nice, and I am glad to be here, but it was a REALLY hard adjustment for me. I was raised in a big city, and when we moved here it was culture shock to say the least. I love it now! For one, our mortgage is half what our rent was!

There are definitely disadvantages, everyone knows everything about you, your kids, your dogs..... and they all have an opinion. But maybe that is just family! Good luck with your decision. That's a tough one.

Thanks for letting me "butt-in"!

Oh and Tabrizia, just so you know you're not the worst mother ever - when I was 7 months prego with dd I fell down the stairs while getting on to ds for running down them!!!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome Workjw!!

Tabrizia: it happens to all of us. At least he's fine!!









Finnsmama: I laughed about the snails, how funny!! I feel worse for the snail than Arlo though, imagine being crunched alive?









St.Margaret: Sophie is so beautiful!!! She looks so old though, like a proper little girl, then again I say that everytime I see pictures of her! Maybe it's her long hair?









Hanno: love the idea of a commune, but as pp stated, I'd only be in if I'd have my own house on a communal land. I really need my privacy/space... But it all depends on your personality. Would be great for Ion, that's for sure!

I had a rough night last night, romi is getting sick. And dh, well, he's a man







. Last night he went out with her in the stroller (this is what he does every night to put her to sleep) and got super mad cause she'd wake up everytime he came back home. So he'd slam the door and say : I have to go back out! Did you hear me?
Of course I heard you, the whole neighbourhood heard you. I was just ignoring you.
Seriously, he could put her to bed at home if he wanted, but he says she'll wake back up, so ok fine, do whatever you want. But don't get mad cause she's waking up!
And don't wake up Liam in the process. Sheesh.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

workjw!

We're still awaiting my summer break here - just over a week left until I am a SAHM (for the summer)!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Erm so can I feel like the worst mother ever tonight? Desmond had come upstairs with me to run around for a few minutes before we put him to bed. Anyways I forgot to close the top gate fully. He was running between our bedroom and the nursery (where he likes to go and explore) while I was going to the bathroom. I heard him babbling so I wasn't worried all of a sudden I hear *thump* *thump* *thud*! He had gone through the gate and was climbing down the stairs and apparently got distracted and fell! Poor baby. He is fine now, but it so wasn't a sound either me or DH, who was still downstairs really ever wanted to hear.

The ironic part of this whole story is I had talked on the phone to my Mother earlier this evening and commented on how good he is at going up and especially down stairs. And she had noted that yeah at that point you don't really need to worry about them, though you still need to watch them just in case the fall. So of course he falls down the stairs tonight.

Poor baby boy, he was fine after about 3 minutes of crying and happily climbed down and up the stairs within 5 minutes of his accident, so we aren't worried about him. But my stomach dropped when I heard that first *thud*.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
Can I play?!?!

I have been a semi-lurker for a while now, and thought I would come play. My dd Lizzie was born on April 20, 2007, and I have a ds Logan who will be 5 in August.

I thought I would chime in on the commune discussion if no one minds. We do not live on a commune by any stretch of the imagination, but we live in a small community where almost all of our neighbors are relatives (pretty much for miles). My dh's family has owned the land for over 200 years, and we have a family/community farm that we all work. I say all... most of us work - but that's a later discussion!









It really is nice, and I am glad to be here, but it was a REALLY hard adjustment for me. I was raised in a big city, and when we moved here it was culture shock to say the least. I love it now! For one, our mortgage is half what our rent was!

There are definitely disadvantages, everyone knows everything about you, your kids, your dogs..... and they all have an opinion. But maybe that is just family! Good luck with your decision. That's a tough one.

Thanks for letting me "butt-in"!

Oh and Tabrizia, just so you know you're not the worst mother ever - when I was 7 months prego with dd I fell down the stairs while getting on to ds for running down them!!!

it does happen to all of us!







at least he's fine!! don't worry!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I had a rough night last night, romi is getting sick. And dh, well, he's a man







. Last night he went out with her in the stroller (this is what he does every night to put her to sleep) and got super mad cause she'd wake up everytime he came back home. So he'd slam the door and say : I have to go back out! Did you hear me?
Of course I heard you, the whole neighbourhood heard you. I was just ignoring you.
Seriously, he could put her to bed at home if he wanted, but he says she'll wake back up, so ok fine, do whatever you want. But don't get mad cause she's waking up!
And don't wake up Liam in the process. Sheesh.

sorry to hear about your rough night! man, parenting can be frustrating!!! (sometimes mainly b/c of dps!!!)

welcome workjw!

i just had waaaay too much fun going out with some friends of mine...we went to see sex and the city and then (i guess) tried to feel like we were living the "sex and the vermont city" life and went out on the town.







i'm actually on this thing at 2:15am and not b/c of nursing my little one!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

me:














:







(wait, no..i didn't just type that)







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
me:














:







(wait, no..i didn't just type that)







:










You crazy gal!!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
me:














:







(wait, no..i didn't just type that)







:









:

workjw, welcome!

St. Margaret- great pictures, the one with the frog is so fun.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 








You crazy gal!!!

not too crazy, i guess. here i am bright and early.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
not too crazy, i guess. here i am bright and early.









fun _and_ responsible

can you show me how to play scrabulous sometime?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
fun _and_ responsible

can you show me how to play scrabulous sometime?

i guess we don't have a choice when we have little nurslings.









you're on facebook? i'll show ya!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i guess we don't have a choice when we have little nurslings.









you're on facebook? i'll show ya!

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1038522668
does that work? (facebook confuses me)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 







workjw!

We're still awaiting my summer break here - just over a week left until I am a SAHM (for the summer)!

woohoo summer break!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
Can I play?!?!

I have been a semi-lurker for a while now, and thought I would come play. My dd Lizzie was born on April 20, 2007, and I have a ds Logan who will be 5 in August.

I thought I would chime in on the commune discussion if no one minds. We do not live on a commune by any stretch of the imagination, but we live in a small community where almost all of our neighbors are relatives (pretty much for miles). My dh's family has owned the land for over 200 years, and we have a family/community farm that we all work. I say all... most of us work - but that's a later discussion!









It really is nice, and I am glad to be here, but it was a REALLY hard adjustment for me. I was raised in a big city, and when we moved here it was culture shock to say the least. I love it now! For one, our mortgage is half what our rent was!

There are definitely disadvantages, everyone knows everything about you, your kids, your dogs..... and they all have an opinion. But maybe that is just family! Good luck with your decision. That's a tough one.

Thanks for letting me "butt-in"!

Oh and Tabrizia, just so you know you're not the worst mother ever - when I was 7 months prego with dd I fell down the stairs while getting on to ds for running down them!!!

i like the sounds of where you live...i'd love a situation like that! what kind of farming do you do?

(i tried to quote but erased it--oops!)








stmarg--cute pictures! she has beautiful eyes! and her and zenon have very similar hair.







sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1038522668
does that work? (facebook confuses me)

yes, it worked.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

has anyone here gone gluten-free before? i'm going g/f with kaylo and i find breakfast so hard. he loves to eat toast, french toast, muffins, etc for breakfast. i made a g/f muffin for him and he didn't like it.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
has anyone here gone gluten-free before? i'm going g/f with kaylo and i find breakfast so hard. he loves to eat toast, french toast, muffins, etc for breakfast. i made a g/f muffin for him and he didn't like it.

We're gluten/seitan maniacs around here but my neighbour makes cornbread with no wheat. He also uses coconut milk in it







:. Annie's now has cereal made with corn and oat flour.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We're gluten/seitan maniacs around here but my neighbour makes cornbread with no wheat. He also uses coconut milk in it







:. Annie's now has cereal made with corn and oat flour.

yea- luckily kaylo loves cornbread and i've been making it without wheat. i'll have to look for cereal.... oh wait. but we can't do oats right now either. i'm hoping he'll be ok with spelt and oats when we reintroduce it. then i can make good bread/etc for him.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I know a friend of mine who has celiac disease and she makes really good cookies/pancakes/cakes with a mix of 1/2 corn flour and 1/2 any other type of flour (she uses rice flour, potato flour and some other kind, I forget). It was hard at first to find the winning combination. She uses a lot of pre-mixed flour as well... Have a look here: http://glutenfreegoddess.blogspot.co...-tips-for.html


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I know a friend of mine who has celiac disease and she makes really good cookies/pancakes/cakes with a mix of 1/2 corn flour and 1/2 any other type of flour (she uses rice flour, potato flour and some other kind, I forget). It was hard at first to find the winning combination. She uses a lot of pre-mixed flour as well... Have a look here: http://glutenfreegoddess.blogspot.co...-tips-for.html

thanks!


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the welcomes ladies!

On the family farm, our major crops are potatoes and corn, but we do a lot of other things too. In our own garden (about an acre) we have a little of everything. This year we planted, sweet taters, tomatoes, chili, bell, sweet and cayenne peppers, cucumbers, squash, zuchinni, eggplant, sweet corn, purple hull peas, green beans, okra, cantaloupe, watermelon and cabbage!

I can't wait for fresh vegetables!


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

I know that some of you ladies use cloth diapers, anyone know of a diaper cover that has a high rise? We have a little bit of a unique situation, Lizzie has a vesicostomy (urinary diversion through her belly), sounds weird I know, but basically I need a tall diaper cover. Any suggestions?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
me:














:







(wait, no..i didn't just type that)







:

I was thinking you might need a little







to get you and dh "reconnected", even if he does bug you sometimes.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
yea- luckily kaylo loves cornbread and i've been making it without wheat. i'll have to look for cereal.... oh wait. but we can't do oats right now either. i'm hoping he'll be ok with spelt and oats when we reintroduce it. then i can make good bread/etc for him.

This would be a challenge for me. Can you do smoothies in the morning to fill him up? Polenta might be a good option, too. Mmmm, polenta







:

Welcome, workjw! I'm doing some container gardening this year and just built my own little patio out back. DH will make me some raised beds, too. Can't wait to have my own veggies, too!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
I know that some of you ladies use cloth diapers, anyone know of a diaper cover that has a high rise? We have a little bit of a unique situation, Lizzie has a vesicostomy (urinary diversion through her belly), sounds weird I know, but basically I need a tall diaper cover. Any suggestions?

I found mother ease to have a very high rise. I'll try to think of others.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
I know that some of you ladies use cloth diapers, anyone know of a diaper cover that has a high rise? We have a little bit of a unique situation, Lizzie has a vesicostomy (urinary diversion through her belly), sounds weird I know, but basically I need a tall diaper cover. Any suggestions?

you could try asking on diaperswappers.com.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
Thanks for all the welcomes ladies!

On the family farm, our major crops are potatoes and corn, but we do a lot of other things too. In our own garden (about an acre) we have a little of everything. This year we planted, sweet taters, tomatoes, chili, bell, sweet and cayenne peppers, cucumbers, squash, zuchinni, eggplant, sweet corn, purple hull peas, green beans, okra, cantaloupe, watermelon and cabbage!

I can't wait for fresh vegetables!

sounds great! i'm anxious for fresh stuff too! we have some fresh stuff now.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
I was thinking you might need a little







to get you and dh "reconnected", even if he does bug you sometimes.









This would be a challenge for me. Can you do smoothies in the morning to fill him up? Polenta might be a good option, too. Mmmm, polenta







:

Welcome, workjw! I'm doing some container gardening this year and just built my own little patio out back. DH will make me some raised beds, too. Can't wait to have my own veggies, too!









it worked!








good thinking with the smoothies--i really need to make yogurt today! i've been putting it off and putting it off.

yay for gardens! what are you growing?


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
has anyone here gone gluten-free before? i'm going g/f with kaylo and i find breakfast so hard. he loves to eat toast, french toast, muffins, etc for breakfast. i made a g/f muffin for him and he didn't like it.

I have celiac disease and a wheat allergy. Needless to say, our home is GF.

Ronan eats whatever he wants for breakfast. Freeze dried blueberries, bites of my eggs (rarely, he doesn't seem to care for them), pieces of GF toast . . .

Keep trying muffins. There are some tasty coconut flour ones.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
you could try asking on diaperswappers.com.

sounds great! i'm anxious for fresh stuff too! we have some fresh stuff now.
















it worked!








good thinking with the smoothies--i really need to make yogurt today! i've been putting it off and putting it off.

yay for gardens! what are you growing?

Well, I've got my herbs going - basil, thyme, sage, oregano, lavender, mint, parsley and rosemary. Then I'll do carrots, onions, radish, lettuce, tomatoes, spinach and collards. I'm a little late getting started, but the weather has been off, so it feels like Spring is just starting. Oh yeah, and my strawberries are perking up, too. Here's a pic of Scarlet in with the oregano and strawberries. And just another cute one.









Oh yeah, glad it worked!!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

my poor poor laptop







. So while Desmond was wandering around upstairs before nap time, I stepped on my laptop and heard it go *crack*, so not a sound I wanted to hear. When I turned it on after he was asleep he has a huge spiderweb in the top corner and a nice long line through the rest of the screen. A new laptop really isn't in the budget either, so I think I'm going to have to live with it for 6 months to a year, sigh. Fortunately i only use this computer for surfing, but I can already tell it is going to be annoying.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
my poor poor laptop







. So while Desmond was wandering around upstairs before nap time, I stepped on my laptop and heard it go *crack*, so not a sound I wanted to hear. When I turned it on after he was asleep he has a huge spiderweb in the top corner and a nice long line through the rest of the screen. A new laptop really isn't in the budget either, so I think I'm going to have to live with it for 6 months to a year, sigh. Fortunately i only use this computer for surfing, but I can already tell it is going to be annoying.

My hinges just broke, so I have to hold up the screen. Needless to say, I'm on less and can't NAK anymore









It sucks bc I have so many things I want/need to do on it and much less time.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

We got some (very expensive, non-organic) freeze dried apples, bananas and strawberries, and they were a big hit with all the kids (this is great as dd1 is *the fussiest* eater).

I remember a little while ago, a bunch of you were getting freeze dried food for the babies... where did you order it from?
Thx!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
my poor poor laptop







. So while Desmond was wandering around upstairs before nap time, I stepped on my laptop and heard it go *crack*, so not a sound I wanted to hear. When I turned it on after he was asleep he has a huge spiderweb in the top corner and a nice long line through the rest of the screen. A new laptop really isn't in the budget either, so I think I'm going to have to live with it for 6 months to a year, sigh. Fortunately i only use this computer for surfing, but I can already tell it is going to be annoying.

oh man! that stinks!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
We got some (very expensive, non-organic) freeze dried apples, bananas and strawberries, and they were a big hit with all the kids (this is great as dd1 is *the fussiest* eater).

I remember a little while ago, a bunch of you were getting freeze dried food for the babies... where did you order it from?
Thx!


I get freeze dried food from just tomatoes, DS loves their bananas, strawberries, apples, peaches, corn, raspberries and blueberries.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

We use just tomatoes too. We get them either on line or at whole foods when we make a trip to the big city.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
We got some (very expensive, non-organic) freeze dried apples, bananas and strawberries, and they were a big hit with all the kids (this is great as dd1 is *the fussiest* eater).

I remember a little while ago, a bunch of you were getting freeze dried food for the babies... where did you order it from?
Thx!

I get Just Tomatoes through a coop, so cheaper for me








I can send you the link to join if you want. I think Kris and Anika are members too.

Maximom: cute cute pictures of Scarlet!!! I love the one on the chair









Tabrizia: hope the computer is working ok at least. Sucks to have to buy something new just cause of a stupid accident.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
My hinges just broke, so I have to hold up the screen. Needless to say, I'm on less and can't NAK anymore









It sucks bc I have so many things I want/need to do on it and much less time.

You too? That sucks!!!
I was never able to NAK with romi, how the heck did you manage to NAK with a fidgety toddler?


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Well, I've got my herbs going - basil, thyme, sage, oregano, lavender, mint, parsley and rosemary. Then I'll do carrots, onions, radish, lettuce, tomatoes, spinach and collards. I'm a little late getting started, but the weather has been off, so it feels like Spring is just starting. Oh yeah, and my strawberries are perking up, too. Here's a pic of Scarlet in with the oregano and strawberries. And just another cute one.









Oh yeah, glad it worked!!!









So - Scarlet is absolutely adorable, and I am completely jealous of your strawberries! They are my favorite, and I have had zero luck in growing them. Yummy!

If I could figure out how to multi-quote, I would, but arismomkoofie, our hinges broke not long ago, and it was only about $35 to fix it at our local computer place. May be higher somewhere else, but might be worth calling around.

Tabrizia, thanks for the diaper link. I kept typing diaper"wrappers", but finally figured out how to spell!









If anyone would like to share the secret of multi-quoting, I would be forever grateful.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
If anyone would like to share the secret of multi-quoting, I would be forever grateful.

at the bottom of everybody's posts is a quill looking thing and a ". click the " on everybody's post you wanna quote.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
If I could figure out how to multi-quote, I would, but arismomkoofie, our hinges broke not long ago, and it was only about $35 to fix it at our local computer place. May be higher somewhere else, but might be worth calling around.

DH wanted me to ask where because he can't find parts even for under $200... The flappy screen is killing me - I type with only my right hand and hold up the screen with my left







:

Abby is a walkin' fool now. She just loves it and rarely crawls. I like it, but the mobility is getting to her head and she is into everything! We're still on the market, so we can do very little babyproofing...


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I get Just Tomatoes through a coop, so cheaper for me








I can send you the link to join if you want. I think Kris and Anika are members too.

The link would be great! Thanks!

Sorry to hear about all the injured laptops. Chloe is always crawling under the pc desk and yanking on wires so I feel like it's only a matter of time until we have our own damaged computer...


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
DH wanted me to ask where because he can't find parts even for under $200... The flappy screen is killing me - I type with only my right hand and hold up the screen with my left







:

Abby is a walkin' fool now. She just loves it and rarely crawls. I like it, but the mobility is getting to her head and she is into everything! We're still on the market, so we can do very little babyproofing...


Dh says he'll look tomorrow, he thinks he still has their card (if not I'll find it). $200 seems high unless it's a different problem. It's ridiculous how much everything costs! On ours the screen just wouldn't stand up. We used books to prop it up - not very useful! I'll let you know.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 
at the bottom of everybody's posts is a quill looking thing and a ". click the " on everybody's post you wanna quote.

Thanks! I owe ya one


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi friends!

I buy one 'just tomoatoes' container at the market per week and forbid myself from eating it because it's so pricey. Ion's getting to where he can eat one in a few days. He loves the peas and strawberries the best. He keeps trying to get me to buy the pomegranate (putting it on the counter or running around with it) but it is a million dollars for a half-tub!

My boy has been sick all week







I'm starting to feel bad for myself more than for him. It's been 4 days of only a couple hours sleep. He's flopping all over the place trying to find a way to sleep and still breathe. This morning he was laying between my legs like chair. I thought he was Gaea! Kitties won't sleep in our room because of all the wiggling and crying. The mucous is making him vomit. And he's still covered in bites. Ugh.
I'm pretty proud that I brought him to the doctor twice on my own by foot/cab/bus. Kam couldn't get off work.

Here are words that people who aren't me say Ion can say:
this
that
fish
kitty
cat
Gaea
Klaus
yes/yeah
Beka
bye
dad/dadad/dadadaddy

his new thing is taking us by the hand and taking us where he wants us to go, mostly outside


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
Dh says he'll look tomorrow, he thinks he still has their card (if not I'll find it). $200 seems high unless it's a different problem. It's ridiculous how much everything costs! On ours the screen just wouldn't stand up. We used books to prop it up - not very useful! I'll let you know.

Thanks! It might be because the part of both of my hinges that cracked are part of the cover of the laptop. I'm thinking that I might try to find some sort of laptop stand that has a back, which would probably be cheaper than fixing it. At some point I need a new laptop. This one is *gasp* four years old. I hate the short lifespan of a laptop.

Abby has a fever. I gave her Tylenol because tonight was Ari's Pre-K graduation and I wanted her to be comfortable, but I'm going to let it return tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

All these sick kiddos!!!







:
Romi is one of them, but what else is new? I swear my antibodies must uber weak cause my nursing her doesn't seem to help her at all







:

We have a life insurance broker coming over in 30 minutes... I never knew life insurance was so complicated. I thought I could just buy it over the phone, but no, the have to come over and talk to you about the different products. I hope he won't try and sell us something, I hate that. I just want to cover the cost of the house in case one of us dies so the other one doesn't lose the house...

I played hookie from work today and went to look at electric bikes







I've been doing some freelance translating on the side and saving that money cause I really want one and they're about 1200$ (I want one that folds). I'm gonna send dh to try them out before buying, but how cool would it be to ride to work instead of taking the metro??
This is the one I want


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abby is now in her baby swing! All she wants is to lay down - on me. Her temp is about 101 and I am sweating 'cause she is so hot! So... I pulled out the old swing. She is a bit too big, but seems to enjoy is as a change of pace.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

just poppin in quick to say we (k, z, best friend and i) had an awful day. we drove 1.5 hours to burlington to get a bike for me







i called ahead and was told they had the bike i wanted. we got there and they didn't. they didn't even have a bike the size i wanted for me to try out!!!??? grrrr. then we thought we'd head to a cool natural parenting store 1/2 hour away and got super lost. it was closed. didn't want to drive back through the city to eat (even though we were starving and the kids had spent hours in the car) so we tried to detour around btown and headed halfway home to my fave restaurant (open only fridays and saturdays). closed 2 days a year for "maintenance" and this was one!? kaylo started to cry...not a toddler cry but a very sad cry.







we managed to find an ok place to eat but it was already 8pm and we were so tired and hungry. anyway...we were so bummed... (did i mention my bf drove 1.5 just to get to my house to make this trip and now she is driving home
















doudat--cool bike! and crazy about the insurance...we need to get some too b/c we're buying our house and i'd like coverage in case something happened to one of us.

hanno--poor ion!! i hope he feels better soon!!! he's talking a lot now--zenon has regressed--he doesn't say anything now.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hanno--poor ion!! i hope he feels better soon!!! he's talking a lot now--zenon has regressed--he doesn't say anything now.

I don't think they're actually words but they are often very well timed.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
just poppin in quick to say we (k, z, best friend and i) had an awful day. we drove 1.5 hours to burlington to get a bike for me







i called ahead and was told they had the bike i wanted. we got there and they didn't. they didn't even have a bike the size i wanted for me to try out!!!??? grrrr. then we thought we'd head to a cool natural parenting store 1/2 hour away and got super lost. it was closed. didn't want to drive back through the city to eat (even though we were starving and the kids had spent hours in the car) so we tried to detour around btown and headed halfway home to my fave restaurant (open only fridays and saturdays). closed 2 days a year for "maintenance" and this was one!? *kaylo started to cry...not a toddler cry but a very sad cry.







* we managed to find an ok place to eat but it was already 8pm and we were so tired and hungry. anyway...we were so bummed... (did i mention my bf drove 1.5 just to get to my house to make this trip and now she is driving home

















poor sweet guy...that day would make me cry too


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Hi friends!

My boy has been sick all week







I'm starting to feel bad for myself more than for him. It's been 4 days of only a couple hours sleep. He's flopping all over the place trying to find a way to sleep and still breathe. This morning he was laying between my legs like chair. I thought he was Gaea! Kitties won't sleep in our room because of all the wiggling and crying. The mucous is making him vomit. And he's still covered in bites. Ugh.
I'm pretty proud that I brought him to the doctor twice on my own by foot/cab/bus. Kam couldn't get off work.

Here are words that people who aren't me say Ion can say:
this
that
fish
kitty
cat
Gaea
Klaus
yes/yeah
Beka
bye
dad/dadad/dadadaddy

his new thing is taking us by the hand and taking us where he wants us to go, mostly outside

Hope you both feel better soon!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

Maximom: cute cute pictures of Scarlet!!! I love the one on the chair











Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
So - Scarlet is absolutely adorable, and I am completely jealous of your strawberries! They are my favorite, and I have had zero luck in growing them. Yummy!

Thanks, gals.







My five strawberry plants from two years ago have taken over! They are probably loving all this rain we're having - too bad I'm not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
All these sick kiddos!!!







:
Romi is one of them, but what else is new? I swear my antibodies must uber weak cause my nursing her doesn't seem to help her at all







:

I played hookie from work today and went to look at electric bikes







I've been doing some freelance translating on the side and saving that money cause I really want one and they're about 1200$ (I want one that folds). I'm gonna send dh to try them out before buying, but how cool would it be to ride to work instead of taking the metro??
This is the one I want

Cool bike! Nursing helps, even if only for comfort.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
just poppin in quick to say we (k, z, best friend and i) had an awful day. we drove 1.5 hours to burlington to get a bike for me







i called ahead and was told they had the bike i wanted. we got there and they didn't. they didn't even have a bike the size i wanted for me to try out!!!??? grrrr. then we thought we'd head to a cool natural parenting store 1/2 hour away and got super lost. it was closed. didn't want to drive back through the city to eat (even though we were starving and the kids had spent hours in the car) so we tried to detour around btown and headed halfway home to my fave restaurant (open only fridays and saturdays). closed 2 days a year for "maintenance" and this was one!? kaylo started to cry...not a toddler cry but a very sad cry.







we managed to find an ok place to eat but it was already 8pm and we were so tired and hungry. anyway...we were so bummed... (did i mention my bf drove 1.5 just to get to my house to make this trip and now she is driving home

















big







to you guys, what an awful day! Hope you got to have a glass of wine after all that.

arismom - hope Abby's fever breaks soon.







:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Well, I've got my herbs going - basil, thyme, sage, oregano, lavender, mint, parsley and rosemary. Then I'll do carrots, onions, radish, lettuce, tomatoes, spinach and collards. I'm a little late getting started, but the weather has been off, so it feels like Spring is just starting. Oh yeah, and my strawberries are perking up, too. Here's a pic of Scarlet in with the oregano and strawberries. And just another cute one.









Oh yeah, glad it worked!!!









what is your weather like? we have been pretty cool too...but this weekend is supposed to be horribly hot.
those are great pictures! i love the chickens all around too.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I don't think they're actually words but they are often very well timed.

i think well timed sounds are words.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Thanks, gals.







My five strawberry plants from two years ago have taken over! They are probably loving all this rain we're having - too bad I'm not.

*that's not a bad thing! yum*

Cool bike! Nursing helps, even if only for comfort.









*i agree.







*

big







to you guys, what an awful day! Hope you got to have a glass of wine after all that.

*thanks*

arismom - hope Abby's fever breaks soon.







:

hope abby feels better soon!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abby felt better this am, but we were up for a lot of the night







:

Her fever is now going up and down between 99 and 101, but I can tell she is feeling a bit better. It's so hot outside we are doomed to stay in today.

She just climbed in the baby swing by herself, so it seems she wanted to swing! she's munching on breakfast (Gorilla Munch) and drinking water now.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
what is your weather like? we have been pretty cool too...but this weekend is supposed to be horribly hot.
those are great pictures! i love the chickens all around too.










Well, we're back to rain, rain, rain.







We had a great week with sunshine and I was going gangbusters on building my patio and garden, then just rain and cool. Good for strawberries and everything else green around here, but I just want some sun so I can get to work!

Sad morning - some critter got into our turkey pen and killed/ate 7 of them!!!!







What a mess. We'll be setting a raccoon trap tonight.







Dh is off to the feed store to pick up some more turkeys.

Scarlet's new favorite thing is putting Max's Bob the Builder tool belt and hat and walking around with a screwdriver or hammer, then sings "ba, ba, ba" - too funny!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Well, we're back to rain, rain, rain.







We had a great week with sunshine and I was going gangbusters on building my patio and garden, then just rain and cool. Good for strawberries and everything else green around here, but I just want some sun so I can get to work!

Sad morning - some critter got into our turkey pen and killed/ate 7 of them!!!!







What a mess. We'll be setting a raccoon trap tonight.







Dh is off to the feed store to pick up some more turkeys.

Scarlet's new favorite thing is putting Max's Bob the Builder tool belt and hat and walking around with a screwdriver or hammer, then sings "ba, ba, ba" - too funny!

oh no! that's sad! something has been got into our chicken area and ate 3 of them last week (and 2 little kitties







). i'd like to see scarlet as bob.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh no! that's sad! something has been got into our chicken area and ate 3 of them last week (and 2 little kitties







). i'd like to see scarlet as bob.









Here's a couple from last week- sans toolbelt - but still cute!







Baby Bob 1 and Baby Bob 2

Ooh, poor kitties and chickens...


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Abby just spied a clean dipe on the desk and brought it to me. I laid it down and put her on top and she just smiled at me as I changed her. A big change from the crying I usually get! I'm going to lave dipes out more often


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Abby just spied a clean dipe on the desk and brought it to me. I laid it down and put her on top and she just smiled at me as I changed her. A big change from the crying I usually get! I'm going to lave dipes out more often









How cute! Hope she's still on the road to recovery, and feeling better.

I found the comp info, but after talking to dh, he said ours was just a rod that had to be replaced, so I don't think it would be any cheaper. Sorry to get your hopes up!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Here's a couple from last week- sans toolbelt - but still cute!







Baby Bob 1 and Baby Bob 2

I love it!!! She has such an expressive face


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok gardening mamas, help me!!

There are these black winged tiny bugs laying eggs on some of my plants. Black eggs. And I have something else, unknown bug, that laid white eggs on my flower buds. What do I do to kill the buggers?? I'm getting seriously annoyed. Everytime I see ants on my plants, I follow them and sure enough, something laid eggs somewhere... I read the ants protect the bugs and lick off their sugar or something, I want them GONE!!!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
How cute! Hope she's still on the road to recovery, and feeling better.

I found the comp info, but after talking to dh, he said ours was just a rod that had to be replaced, so I don't think it would be any cheaper. Sorry to get your hopes up!









Thanks for checking! I think we will need to bite the bullet and try to fix it - I
can't get a new computer until Xmas...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok gardening mamas, help me!!

There are these black winged tiny bugs laying eggs on some of my plants. Black eggs. And I have something else, unknown bug, that laid white eggs on my flower buds. What do I do to kill the buggers?? I'm getting seriously annoyed. Everytime I see ants on my plants, I follow them and sure enough, something laid eggs somewhere... I read the ants protect the bugs and lick off their sugar or something, I want them GONE!!!

ladybugs and green lacewings kill aphids. Also, a mild soap and water mixture will help, but it can damage your plants. I don't know enough to answer well - try the digging in the dirt forum?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Ok gardening mamas, help me!!

There are these black winged tiny bugs laying eggs on some of my plants. Black eggs. And I have something else, unknown bug, that laid white eggs on my flower buds. What do I do to kill the buggers?? I'm getting seriously annoyed. Everytime I see ants on my plants, I follow them and sure enough, something laid eggs somewhere... I read the ants protect the bugs and lick off their sugar or something, I want them GONE!!!

hmmm...i've never dealt with black eggs... usually we squish eggs to deal with them... (did i say _we_, i meant dh







) i'd check with diggin in the dirt forum too... soap usually doesn't hurt plants and does deter bugs... but you have to keep applying it. not all bugs that lay eggs on your plants will hurt them though.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Here's a couple from last week- sans toolbelt - but still cute!







Baby Bob 1 and Baby Bob 2

Ooh, poor kitties and chickens...











Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Abby just spied a clean dipe on the desk and brought it to me. I laid it down and put her on top and she just smiled at me as I changed her. A big change from the crying I usually get! I'm going to lave dipes out more often









that _is_ much better than tears!







i don't have crying here...or helping...just twisting and turning and me tackling him.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hmmm...i've never dealt with black eggs... usually we squish eggs to deal with them... (did i say _we_, i meant dh







) i'd check with diggin in the dirt forum too... soap usually doesn't hurt plants and does deter bugs... but you have to keep applying it. not all bugs that lay eggs on your plants will hurt them though.

Eeeeeeeew!!! I can't even stand to hold the plant to look closer, these things gross me out, I'm such a city gal









What a great weekend we had, HOT and sunny







We took out the wadding pool and let the kids play, romi had a blast! Liam was a terror with the hose, but besides a few (ok, many) mishaps, tears, booboo's, fighting over toys, we had a great time.

We bought a bike trailer on special at ToysrUs and Nico took Liam out for a ride. I thought he wouldn't even want to get in but turns out he loved it and didn't want to get out! He didn't even complain about wearing his bke helmet!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

What is going on?? We were all the way on page 3!

We have been really busy here lately, with work or just being outside. Arlo is walking like a champ and really trying to talk too. His favourite toy is any kind of ball. He LOVES to play ball...It's very cute. I wish I could upload some pics, but you'll have to wait until I get my new computer







. Then I can also show you pics of my new haircut!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

We have no power and haven't since Saturday night! There were some scary storms. I'm at a cafe


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronan slept in til 9:30 today and then fought a nap until 4:40 this afternoon. Normally, he'd have been ready about 4-5 hours after waking.

Anyhow, he's still asleep. Two hours is great for a nap. If I don't wake him soon, he might be up til midnight. That's okay, but he might also decide to get up at 7am tomorrow and that's just not gonna work.









So, do I wake him up and risk having a cranky "Hey, I was having a good dream!" baby --or--do I sit here and keep reading thread upon thread on MDC? I'm all cozy in our bed next to him, AC and ceiling fan awhirr.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We have no power and haven't since Saturday night! There were some scary storms. I'm at a cafe









we had some scary storms too. we only lost power for an hour or two though. hope they get yours back on soon!
we ended up with 2 tornado warnings since sat. craaazzy weather, huh?


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Evening all, hope everyone is doing well. This thread has been kind of quiet recently. I haven't been posting much either because not much is going on here.

So I do have a brag for tonight though, Desmond slept alone for an hour tonight! I am so happy, now if we can get him to sleep from when he goes to bed till when we go to bed it would be even better, but an hour alone is huge right now. He won't sleep unless someone is right there with him, which kind of kills off my evenings at the moment, since he is actually going to bed between 9 and 9:30 now. So our goal right now is to get him to be willing to sleep alone for 2 to 3 hours. He made it an hour, yay!

And yes it is kind of sad the small things that can make you happy.

Not much else is happening here, it is a fairly quiet month so far, it will get more exciting next Friday when we go to North Carolina on vacation with my parents. For now though we are enjoying the quiet time, inside since it has been hovering in the mid to high 90s the past few days.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi there. I have one spare moment between scooping Scarlet up off the chairs and counters and keeping up with my crazy, energetic 4 year old!

Scarlet is a tenacious climber and it is especially difficult when cooking dinner or any of us are in the kitchen. I sure hope she gets over this one soon.

She's also been sitting on the potty seat for a couple of days. When I ask her if she wants to sit on the potty, she nods her head yes (so cute), so I put her on and she likes to look at the chicken picture book while we're in there.







She hasn't really done anything in the potty, but she sure looks cute sitting on it. Also has been asking for baths - loves to drink the bath water - yuck!

Hope everyone is keeping up with their babes and getting lots of sleep.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Eeeeeeeew!!! I can't even stand to hold the plant to look closer, these things gross me out, I'm such a city gal









What a great weekend we had, HOT and sunny







We took out the wadding pool and let the kids play, romi had a blast! Liam was a terror with the hose, but besides a few (ok, many) mishaps, tears, booboo's, fighting over toys, we had a great time.

We bought a bike trailer on special at ToysrUs and Nico took Liam out for a ride. I thought he wouldn't even want to get in but turns out he loved it and didn't want to get out! He didn't even complain about wearing his bke helmet!!

i want a bike trailer too!! but i also need to get a bike.







i've been looking for used ones but i hate garage sale-ing so it's been just checking the paper here and there. sounds like a nice weekend. i hate the heat!! oh and sorry about not letting you know about the kozy yet....i'm a libra and very indecisive.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
What is going on?? We were all the way on page 3!

We have been really busy here lately, with work or just being outside. Arlo is walking like a champ and really trying to talk too. His favourite toy is any kind of ball. He LOVES to play ball...It's very cute. I wish I could upload some pics, but you'll have to wait until I get my new computer







. Then I can also show you pics of my new haircut!

yea! new computer! can't wait to see your hair!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
We have no power and haven't since Saturday night! There were some scary storms. I'm at a cafe









wow! you did get some crazy storms there-eh?? did you lose a lot of your frozen meals and bm??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Hi there. I have one spare moment between scooping Scarlet up off the chairs and counters and keeping up with my crazy, energetic 4 year old!

Scarlet is a tenacious climber and it is especially difficult when cooking dinner or any of us are in the kitchen. I sure hope she gets over this one soon.

She's also been sitting on the potty seat for a couple of days. When I ask her if she wants to sit on the potty, she nods her head yes (so cute), so I put her on and she likes to look at the chicken picture book while we're in there.







She hasn't really done anything in the potty, but she sure looks cute sitting on it. Also has been asking for baths - loves to drink the bath water - yuck!

Hope everyone is keeping up with their babes and getting lots of sleep.
















wow, the potty?? she sounds so adorable!


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

DD tries to say Spongebob. it is so cute. her sisters have spongebob toys and she walks around the house with it saying "bob bob". it is just adorable.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Darnit. AF is finally here







. It came back at 18mths pp with Liam and I was hoping for a bit of the same this time around. Oh well. 14 mths isn't too bad I guess.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Darnit. AF is finally here







. It came back at 18mths pp with Liam and I was hoping for a bit of the same this time around. Oh well. 14 mths isn't too bad I guess.

Much better than me at 4 mo... It was the same for DD1. I'm doomed for the next one too, I guess.

Sorry about AF







:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionessMom* 
DD tries to say Spongebob. it is so cute. her sisters have spongebob toys and she walks around the house with it saying "bob bob". it is just adorable.

.0.omg! .0 Arlo is doing the same thing! That's too funny









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Darnit. AF is finally here







. It came back at 18mths pp with Liam and I was hoping for a bit of the same this time around. Oh well. 14 mths isn't too bad I guess.

Still no af here, and i actually had a regular period by 6 months pp with Finn. Weird eh?


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Darnit. AF is finally here







. It came back at 18mths pp with Liam and I was hoping for a bit of the same this time around. Oh well. 14 mths isn't too bad I guess.

I got mine just before 12 months, but was bummed out because with dd1, I didn't get it back until 21 months... I was hoping that I'd have a number of months to go still.

Speaking of AF, my cycles have always been all over the place and this still seems to be the case... for those of you who are having periods again, are they 'on schedule' or irregular?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
I got mine just before 12 months, but was bummed out because with dd1, I didn't get it back until 21 months... I was hoping that I'd have a number of months to go still.

Speaking of AF, my cycles have always been all over the place and this still seems to be the case... for those of you who are having periods again, are they 'on schedule' or irregular?

Mine were ~every 6 weeks until recently. They were not completely regular, but I could kind of figure out when to expect them. I thought the irregularity/long cycle was from the IUD.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
I got mine just before 12 months, but was bummed out because with dd1, I didn't get it back until 21 months... I was hoping that I'd have a number of months to go still.

Speaking of AF, my cycles have always been all over the place and this still seems to be the case... for those of you who are having periods again, are they 'on schedule' or irregular?

I got AF back at 8 months sigh, and she has been nice and come back every month since right on schedule. I am very regular every 27 or 28 days she appears sigh, I was hoping to make it to a year before she showed too, oh well.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

It's weird cause with Liam at 14 months he was sleeping through the night and nursing only twice a day. Romi still nurses quite a few times at night and a few times in the day. You'd think I would've had a longer break before AF showed up, no logic to it I guess. And no cramping, nothing. It just came. Completely unexpected.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
She's also been sitting on the potty seat for a couple of days. When I ask her if she wants to sit on the potty, she nods her head yes (so cute), so I put her on and she likes to look at the chicken picture book while we're in there.







She hasn't really done anything in the potty, but she sure looks cute sitting on it. Also has been asking for baths - loves to drink the bath water - yuck!

That's awesome! She really is a chicken girl








...and sorry to hear about the turkeys, poor little dears

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i want a bike trailer too!! but i also need to get a bike.







i've been looking for used ones but i hate garage sale-ing so it's been just checking the paper here and there.

I have a bike trailer and a bike--now all I need is a child willing to sit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wow! you did get some crazy storms there-eh?? did you lose a lot of your frozen meals and bm??

yes and probably yes
We were able to get the milk to the freezer at the co-op house but it was already starting to melt and they only have an over the fridge freezer and not a deepfreeze so it may or may not be good still. I'm going to take milk donor out of my sig because I haven't been pumping








The food, we just couldn't eat it fast enough.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 

Speaking of AF, my cycles have always been all over the place and this still seems to be the case... for those of you who are having periods again, are they 'on schedule' or irregular?

mine have been 26 days, 34 days, 35 days, and now over 37 days!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

5 days without power, btw. Oh yeah, our fish are also living at a neighbour's in a tote! We now know exactly what we need to survive 'off the grid'.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
5 days without power, btw. Oh yeah, our fish are also living at a neighbour's in a tote! We now know exactly what we need to survive 'off the grid'.

wowie! we'd be in trouble...we have two large freezers, electric fence for our animals... hope it comes on soon!
and i think you can leave milk donor, even if you aren't pumpin! you still are a milk donor!!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
wowie! we'd be in trouble...we have two large freezers, electric fence for our animals... hope it comes on soon!
and i think you can leave milk donor, even if you aren't pumpin! you still are a milk donor!!

it's back as of this morning








How often do you think the animals test the fence? Would it take them a while to notice it was off?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
it's back as of this morning








How often do you think the animals test the fence? Would it take them a while to notice it was off?

it might... a lot of times they just the sight of it is enough. but we have some young ones that can get rowdy.







and our chickens are protected from predators by an electric chicken wire. we do have a solar charger but need a new battery for it.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
it's back as of this morning








How often do you think the animals test the fence? Would it take them a while to notice it was off?


Yay for getting power back! I'm not sure I could survive 5 days with no power, I think we'd be camping out at my in-laws house.

In other news Desmond slept for 2 hours last night without me having to be in bed! I am so happy.

I also put up a ton of new pictures on my blog, since I got around to putting them online and I've had time to do it today during nap time.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Yay for getting power back! I'm not sure I could survive 5 days with no power, I think we'd be camping out at my in-laws house.

In other news Desmond slept for 2 hours last night without me having to be in bed! I am so happy.

I also put up a ton of new pictures on my blog, since I got around to putting them online and I've had time to do it today during nap time.

Desmond is so photogenic and always seems to be having fun!

So, as of today I am a SAHM for the summer. Well, Ari and Abby are finishing out the week of daycare since I paid for it already, but no more teaching other people's kids for 2 months! Ari and I are working on a HSing schedule, so I can try it out since I would love to when we can afford it. I'm also looking into activities for us to do - when I was a kid we spent the whole summer at the pool (it seemed) but since we don't have a pool membership we're going to have to look for other activities to engage the girls.

Happy summer!







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
I got mine just before 12 months, but was bummed out because with dd1, I didn't get it back until 21 months... I was hoping that I'd have a number of months to go still.

Speaking of AF, my cycles have always been all over the place and this still seems to be the case... for those of you who are having periods again, are they 'on schedule' or irregular?

Pretty regular around here, which is great, because prior to children, it was never regular.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
5 days without power, btw. Oh yeah, our fish are also living at a neighbour's in a tote! We now know exactly what we need to survive 'off the grid'.

Wow, that's a while! Good thing it's been warm there. Lots of candle light dinners?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Yay for getting power back! I'm not sure I could survive 5 days with no power, I think we'd be camping out at my in-laws house.

In other news Desmond slept for 2 hours last night without me having to be in bed! I am so happy.

I also put up a ton of new pictures on my blog, since I got around to putting them online and I've had time to do it today during nap time.

Yay, Desmond!

Kris - I got the pictures, thanks!









Anyone else's babe going down to one nap? Scarlet doesn't nap until at least noon and stays asleep for an hour to an hour and a half and that's about it for the day. Goes to sleep at night between 8 and 9 usually.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 

Anyone else's babe going down to one nap? Scarlet doesn't nap until at least noon and stays asleep for an hour to an hour and a half and that's about it for the day. Goes to sleep at night between 8 and 9 usually.

Des has been at one nap for a couple months now, I want to say he switched to one nap around 10 months, but it has been long enough that I'm not positive of exactly when he switched, I know he was at 1 nap by 11 months though. He does nap for about 2 and a half to 3 hours still though which is nice. He is going down around 9:30pm recently which is nice, will probably get to 8:30/9pm pretty soon.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
Desmond is so photogenic and always seems to be having fun!

So, as of today I am a SAHM for the summer. Well, Ari and Abby are finishing out the week of daycare since I paid for it already, but no more teaching other people's kids for 2 months! Ari and I are working on a HSing schedule, so I can try it out since I would love to when we can afford it. I'm also looking into activities for us to do - when I was a kid we spent the whole summer at the pool (it seemed) but since we don't have a pool membership we're going to have to look for other activities to engage the girls.

Happy summer!







:

yay for summer!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 

Kris - I got the pictures, thanks!









Anyone else's babe going down to one nap? Scarlet doesn't nap until at least noon and stays asleep for an hour to an hour and a half and that's about it for the day. Goes to sleep at night between 8 and 9 usually.

_finally_







(sorry







i had good intentions of making a nice card and all but didn't get around to it--i feel like i'm so behind with everything lately)

zenon is down to one nap... shoot...i have to go get my climber...he's standing on a tall chair again!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Tabrizia:

Cute pictures of Desmond!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arismomkoofie* 
So, as of today I am a SAHM for the summer. Well, Ari and Abby are finishing out the week of daycare since I paid for it already, but no more teaching other people's kids for 2 months! Ari and I are working on a HSing schedule, so I can try it out since I would love to when we can afford it. I'm also looking into activities for us to do - when I was a kid we spent the whole summer at the pool (it seemed) but since we don't have a pool membership we're going to have to look for other activities to engage the girls.

Happy summer!







:

Woo-hoo!!! Lucky mama, I so wish I could stay home all summer... But I'm taking 7 weeks off, so not too shabby









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Anyone else's babe going down to one nap? Scarlet doesn't nap until at least noon and stays asleep for an hour to an hour and a half and that's about it for the day. Goes to sleep at night between 8 and 9 usually.

Romi's been down to one nap since about 10 mths old... She'll sleep anywhere from 1.5 to 3.5 hrs and then goes down for the night around 8pm.

I officially HATE af. I had to look all over town for ecological pads (cause I don't want chlorine bleached ones) and my store was out. BUT I bought a Divacup online since they're on special







18.99$ with 3$ Canadian shipping!!! If anyone's in the market, this is where I got mine. I saw them for 16.99$ somewhere else but shipping to Canada was crazy.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

I officially HATE af. I had to look all over town for ecological pads (cause I don't want chlorine bleached ones) and my store was out. BUT I bought a Divacup online since they're on special







18.99$ with 3$ Canadian shipping!!! If anyone's in the market, this is where I got mine. I saw them for 16.99$ somewhere else but shipping to Canada was crazy.

my old diva will NOT stay in







not sure if it's due to baby having or prolapse, I should just buy the bigger size to find out


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
my old diva will NOT stay in







not sure if it's due to baby having or prolapse, I should just buy the bigger size to find out

I'm having issues too, but this last cycle I finally got it to work. I now have to figure out where my cervix is, and make sure it is placed right around it or it slips out. It used to be once it was in I kept it in all day (~8 hours), but with the IUD I fill it up in 2-3 hours







, so I am getting more practice on inserting it correctly. I have found making sure I am completely relaxed helps - if I am tense, my body tends to push it out.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i have yet to try out the diva. but man, i could use it. my af has been soooo heavy.








:

i'm also







: b/c interest rates keep going up and up and we didn't "lock-in" when we should have. but it's all moving along and we'll buy our house soon.







oh and we got accepted into the program so we won't have to pay for the lead work being done in our house (saves us more than 25,000 dollars!!!)


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hurray Kris!! I'm so happy for you!!!









As for the Diva, I never tried the smaller size I just bought the size 2, hopefully it'll fit. If not I,ll try the UK Mooncup but it's way more expensive. I heard people say it's more flexible.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i have yet to try out the diva. but man, i could use it. my af has been soooo heavy.







:

i'm also







: b/c interest rates keep going up and up and we didn't "lock-in" when we should have. but it's all moving along and we'll buy our house soon.







oh and we got accepted into the program so we won't have to pay for the lead work being done in our house (saves us more than 25,000 dollars!!!)

and you'll get to use the whole house?

I got a ton of pocket diapers in a trade but I haven't used synthetic before. How can I tell if it's wet? Will the dry feeling mess up his potty learning? I still have to work out how to get them on him while standing. Trying to diaper him laying down is way too hard for me! I must admit the fuzzibunz look really nice on his little body









I don't want to open my mouth about naps for fear it will bite me in the butt.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I got a ton of pocket diapers in a trade but I haven't used synthetic before. How can I tell if it's wet? Will the dry feeling mess up his potty learning? I still have to work out how to get them on him while standing. Trying to diaper him laying down is way too hard for me! I must admit the fuzzibunz look really nice on his little body









I just shove my hand down the butt a bit, and check the insert. During potty learning with Ari, I would sometimes put a cloth wipie in between the diaper and her body. Eventually, she just knew, but that helped when I was explaining it to her initially.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, everyone! I haven't really felt like posting lately, but I have been lurking and reading!

Just to give a bit of an update: Micah is FINALLY walking. He had initially taken some independent steps just before his birthday, but then after getting sick and loosing all that weight and muscle tone he really regressed. Then, about three weeks ago, he suddenly stood up on his own without any help (from sofa, walker, etc.). After a little coaxing he took about two steps. Then, we went to the zoo later that week and I set him on the ground in a really green area to take some pictures...and he stood up and walked away!!







: After the momentary skock that ensued, I started snapping away, so I actually got his first uninstigated steps on "film"! (They aren't on this computer, but I will try to post some tonight.) Now, he is walking about 85-90% of the time -- I was kind of surprised at how fast he transitioned.

My mom gave me a Diva for my birthday (she actually had to give it to me a couple of days early because I was on my way out the door to go buy one







) and I absolutely







it. The website said that if you have been pregnant, even if you had a caesarean, or are over 30 w/out having been pregnant, you should wear a size 2. I wish that I had gotten one of these YEARS ago. (I actually half-way look forward to







, but only half-way!)

And speaking of







, I just want to say how unfair it is that some of you (not naming names







) are just now getting







back or still don't have it at all...I bled for 9 weeks PP and then had a 6 week repreive before







deciding it was time to reappear!







And, we didn't even introduce solids until 7 months, and he didn't anything of substance until 11.5 months!!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I got a ton of pocket diapers in a trade but I haven't used synthetic before. How can I tell if it's wet? Will the dry feeling mess up his potty learning? I still have to work out how to get them on him while standing. Trying to diaper him laying down is way too hard for me! I must admit the fuzzibunz look really nice on his little body









I use FB on Micah, and absolutely







the fit on him...And, since Ion is similar in stature, I could imagine they would look cute on him, too! I don't really know about the potty learning (as we aren't anywhere near that), but as far as the diaper changing standing, I think that it is pretty easy! Once you figure out which snaps you need to fasten, as long as you get the correct ones snapped it should be on him correctly. I know that wasn't very descriptive, but it really is easy! I think that it is better than aplix, because you don't have to worry about getting it attached correctly, it is already mapped out for you!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I had this posted in another month, but it is posted so far back in my post history that it is a pain to update it. I hope you all don't mind me putting it here.









birth: 9 - 4
1 mo: 10 - 15
2 mo: 13 - 2
3 mo: 14 - 3
4 mo: 15 - 4
6 mo: 16 -3
9 mo: 17 - 0
10 mo: 17 - 3
11 mo: 17 - 10
12 mo: 18 - 3
13 mo: 17 - 13 (sick at 12 mo, 1 week....lost down to 16 - 13!)
14 mo: 18 - 12
15 mo: 19 - 4
16 mo: 20 - 9
17 mo: 20 - 14
18 mo: 21 - 2
19 mo: 21 - 6
20 mo: 22 - 9


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
my old diva will NOT stay in







not sure if it's due to baby having or prolapse, I should just buy the bigger size to find out

I have the size 2 and have no problems with it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i have yet to try out the diva. but man, i could use it. my af has been soooo heavy.







:

i'm also







: b/c interest rates keep going up and up and we didn't "lock-in" when we should have. but it's all moving along and we'll buy our house soon.







oh and we got accepted into the program so we won't have to pay for the lead work being done in our house (saves us more than 25,000 dollars!!!)

Whoa! That's great! My dad is going to help us buy a house, so we have been looking too. It's pretty exciting!







to home ownership!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
and you'll get to use the whole house?

I got a ton of pocket diapers in a trade but I haven't used synthetic before. How can I tell if it's wet? Will the dry feeling mess up his potty learning? I still have to work out how to get them on him while standing. Trying to diaper him laying down is way too hard for me! I must admit the fuzzibunz look really nice on his little body









I don't want to open my mouth about naps for fear it will bite me in the butt.

I love FB on my skinny little guy too. They fit him really well. And even though I'm not that fond of synthetics, we use them alot. I do like pockets on a toddler.

So it's HOT today. I just finished delivering mail (16.5 km!) and I'm exhausted...I can't believe I did this while pregnant (in the winter even)!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I had this posted in another month, but it is posted so far back in my post history that it is a pain to update it. I hope you all don't mind me putting it here.









birth: 9 - 4
1 mo: 10 - 15
2 mo: 13 - 2
3 mo: 14 - 3
4 mo: 15 - 4
6 mo: 16 -3
9 mo: 17 - 0
10 mo: 17 - 3
11 mo: 17 - 10
12 mo: 18 - 3
13 mo: 17 - 13 (sick at 12 mo, 1 week....lost down to 16 - 13!)
14 mo: 18 - 12

Ion's 18-5, they really are the same size









We have a baby friend who was born in February and is already 20 pounds. I'll be excited if we see that by the time he's 2!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronan loved the sprayground today! I should've taken my camera! He crawled through the water and smacked at the drains.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
Ronan loved the sprayground today! I should've taken my camera! He crawled through the water and smacked at the drains.









that is cute. my DD likes to smack the water. we took her to the pool last week and she was stomping in the water. she keeps trying to take her feet all the way up out of the water before stepping down again. i love this age!


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok, so now I have to ask, what is normal weight for this age? At our last checkup they told us to start cutting fat from Lizzie's diet b/c she was too big. I hadn't really worried about it much, but now I am beginning to wonder....

My neice is 16 mos and weighs almost 20 lbs, that seems about right with your kiddos, but Lizzie is way over that. Anyone else have a really big baby?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
Ok, so now I have to ask, what is normal weight for this age? At our last checkup they told us to start cutting fat from Lizzie's diet b/c she was too big. I hadn't really worried about it much, but now I am beginning to wonder....

My neice is 16 mos and weighs almost 20 lbs, that seems about right with your kiddos, but Lizzie is way over that. Anyone else have a really big baby?

I totally don't think you need to worry unless you're giving her unhealthy foods. Babies come in different sizes just as adults do.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
Ok, so now I have to ask, what is normal weight for this age? At our last checkup they told us to start cutting fat from Lizzie's diet b/c she was too big. I hadn't really worried about it much, but now I am beginning to wonder....

My neice is 16 mos and weighs almost 20 lbs, that seems about right with your kiddos, but Lizzie is way over that. Anyone else have a really big baby?


Not sure about normal weight for this age, but Desmond is at 25 pounds give or take, he was 23 pounds 8 ounces at 12 months and in the 50th percentile for weight. I really won't start cutting fat from the diet this early, maybe by 3 or so, but if they are self fed they only eat till full at this point in time, some children are just bigger then others.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with Hanno... Romi is kinda stuck on 23lbs right now, but even if she was 30lbs, I wouldn't worry. Liam became a HUGE toddler after being a tiny baby and he's gone right back to being skinny again. Kids can really go up and down with their weight, so no worries!!

Shydaisy: I was just thinking about you today! Glad to hear from you! And sorry for the AF talk... I really don't know why some people get them back so early and some people can wait 2 yrs before it makes an appearance. Weird.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I totally don't think you need to worry unless you're giving her unhealthy foods. Babies come in different sizes just as adults do.

Thanks! We eat pretty healthy, luckily my kids love veggies! Isn't it crazy the things you sometimes question? Me and the kids spent a week visiting my family, and it is hard not to compare our babies! My brother's dd1 is a few weeks older, and my sister's ds4 is like 8 weeks younger. Needless to say it's a circus when we come to town! Sometimes exhausting, but a whole lot of fun!

The first thing I did when I got home was hand the kids off to dh and go work in the garden! Dh thinks I'm crazy, but that was the highlight of my day..... peace and quiet!!!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
Ok, so now I have to ask, what is normal weight for this age? At our last checkup they told us to start cutting fat from Lizzie's diet b/c she was too big. I hadn't really worried about it much, but now I am beginning to wonder....

My neice is 16 mos and weighs almost 20 lbs, that seems about right with your kiddos, but Lizzie is way over that. Anyone else have a really big baby?

I agree with the others! I wouldn't change her diet right now either...She actually NEEDS the fat for brain development (from what I understand - someone can correct me if I am wrong). All of society, but doctors especially are sooooo hung up on weight and appearance and it drives me bonkers. The dummy doc I took Micah to when he was sick said that Micah and I were both starving him







: and that I needed to add oil into his foods to pack weight on him.







As long as she is metering how much food she gets and you aren't stuffing her full, she will be fine. (I am assuming that she doesn't eat Mickey D's for every meal







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I agree with Hanno... Romi is kinda stuck on 23lbs right now, but even if she was 30lbs, I wouldn't worry. Liam became a HUGE toddler after being a tiny baby and he's gone right back to being skinny again. Kids can really go up and down with their weight, so no worries!!

Shydaisy: I was just thinking about you today! Glad to hear from you! And sorry for the AF talk... I really don't know why some people get them back so early and some people can wait 2 yrs before it makes an appearance. Weird.

You thought of me?!?!


















Oh, and I was just giving you a hard time about AF







Although I am jealous.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
and you'll get to use the whole house?


yes!







(wanna come visit??)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 

Whoa! That's great! My dad is going to help us buy a house, so we have been looking too. It's pretty exciting!







to home ownership!

So it's HOT today. I just finished delivering mail (16.5 km!) and I'm exhausted...I can't believe I did this while pregnant (in the winter even)!









congrats to you! it is pretty exciting!
i can't believe you did that while pregnant either! kept you super healthy, i bet!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
Ok, so now I have to ask, what is normal weight for this age? At our last checkup they told us to start cutting fat from Lizzie's diet b/c she was too big. I hadn't really worried about it much, but now I am beginning to wonder....

My neice is 16 mos and weighs almost 20 lbs, that seems about right with your kiddos, but Lizzie is way over that. Anyone else have a really big baby?

zenon is over 25 lbs (was 25lbs 3oz at 1 year). i'm a petite person (though not super thin) and dh is not very big and kaylo was 20lbs and small looking at a year... zenon is huge!







he still doesn't eat too much in the way of solids and probably nurses less than kaylo did back then. ...it's just the way that he is! i would definitely not change the diet of a one year old (unless the diet was crap like soda and big macs!)







but it sounds like you do have some healthy kids there.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I totally don't think you need to worry unless you're giving her unhealthy foods. Babies come in different sizes just as adults do.

i agree! (like i said...hehe)


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
zenon is over 25 lbs (was 25lbs 3oz at 1 year). i'm a petite person (though not super thin) and dh is not very big and kaylo was 20lbs and small looking at a year... zenon is huge!







he still doesn't eat too much in the way of solids and probably nurses less than kaylo did back then. ...it's just the way that he is!

My dd1 was exactly like this - she put on a ton of weight in her first year and was way high on the drs charts (like never below 90% for weight). She never crawled, and started walking around a year and pretty much stopped putting on weight in her second year. She nursed a ton and was never big on solids. She is 6 now and is quite petite (both dh and I are small so I think she grew into her genes).

Dd2 is much more 'average' in her weight gain... she was about 20lb. at 1 year (haven't weighed her since then), but is pretty active compared to her sister... I think all the little ones really do vary in size, but this isn't necessarily indicative of health.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
yay for summer!









_finally_







(sorry







i had good intentions of making a nice card and all but didn't get around to it--i feel like i'm so behind with everything lately)

zenon is down to one nap... shoot...i have to go get my climber...he's
standing on a tall chair again!

I thought you did make a nice card!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i have yet to try out the diva. but man, i could use it. my af has been soooo heavy.







:

i'm also







: b/c interest rates keep going up and up and we didn't "lock-in" when we should have. but it's all moving along and we'll buy our house soon.







oh and we got accepted into the program so we won't have to pay for the lead work being done in our house (saves us more than 25,000 dollars!!!)









for the lead abatement program!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *workjw* 
Ok, so now I have to ask, what is normal weight for this age? At our last checkup they told us to start cutting fat from Lizzie's diet b/c she was too big. I hadn't really worried about it much, but now I am beginning to wonder....

My neice is 16 mos and weighs almost 20 lbs, that seems about right with your kiddos, but Lizzie is way over that. Anyone else have a really big baby?

Scarlet's pretty big. Last time I weighed her she was 23lbs and that was a few months ago.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 







Hi, everyone! I haven't really felt like posting lately, but I have been lurking and reading!











It's been a rough week around here - one more chicken gone, then two more bitten, and all the turkey chicks we just got and the only hen we had left. And, I think I might have killed my cat.







She's been sick, so I got her some medicine from the vet. She's been having a hard time breathing, lethargic and not eating well. So, I try to give her the pill yesterday morning, she bites me she was so mad (she is not a biter!), then moments later I heard heard her meowing, but not normally. I picked her up and tried to do anything I could but she couldn't breath and she just gave up in my arms.







I don't know if it was me or that she was really just close to death - she was 14 years old. It was an awful day.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
It's been a rough week around here - one more chicken gone, then two more bitten, and all the turkey chicks we just got and the only hen we had left. And, I think I might have killed my cat.








She's been sick, so I got her some medicine from the vet. She's been having a hard time breathing, lethargic and not eating well. So, I try to give her the pill yesterday morning, she bites me she was so mad (she is not a biter!), then moments later I heard heard her meowing, but not normally. I picked her up and tried to do anything I could but she couldn't breath and she just gave up in my arms.







I don't know if it was me or that she was really just close to death - she was 14 years old. It was an awful day.









HUG - I'm so sorry for your losses. I think your cat was close to death. Cats usually show very few symptoms of illness until they are REALLY sick. If you saw her failing, then it was probably near her end. At least she was in your arms when she went, knowing you were trying your best to help.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
It's been a rough week around here - one more chicken gone, then two more bitten, and all the turkey chicks we just got and the only hen we had left. And, I think I might have killed my cat.







She's been sick, so I got her some medicine from the vet. She's been having a hard time breathing, lethargic and not eating well. So, I try to give her the pill yesterday morning, she bites me she was so mad (she is not a biter!), then moments later I heard heard her meowing, but not normally. I picked her up and tried to do anything I could but she couldn't breath and she just gave up in my arms.







I don't know if it was me or that she was really just close to death - she was 14 years old. It was an awful day.









I'm so,so sorry. Hugs to you sweet lady


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 

It's been a rough week around here - one more chicken gone, then two more bitten, and all the turkey chicks we just got and the only hen we had left. And, I think I might have killed my cat.







She's been sick, so I got her some medicine from the vet. She's been having a hard time breathing, lethargic and not eating well. So, I try to give her the pill yesterday morning, she bites me she was so mad (she is not a biter!), then moments later I heard heard her meowing, but not normally. I picked her up and tried to do anything I could but she couldn't breath and she just gave up in my arms.







I don't know if it was me or that she was really just close to death - she was 14 years old. It was an awful day.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh Maximom!!
I'm so sorry for your loss








As koofie (hey, you changed your name!) said, she was probably close to death. I highly doubt that attempting to give medicine to a cat would kill her.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
As koofie (hey, you changed your name!)

Yeah! I was waiting for it to go through! I decided koofie was beter than trying to add Abby and becoming ariandabbysmomkoofie


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh Maximom!!
I'm so sorry for your loss








As koofie (hey, you changed your name!) said, she was probably close to death. I highly doubt that attempting to give medicine to a cat would kill her.

Yeah, I just didn't know if she was choking on it.







Thanks for the hugs, gals. You're all the best!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 









It's been a rough week around here - one more chicken gone, then two more bitten, and all the turkey chicks we just got and the only hen we had left. And, I think I might have killed my cat.







She's been sick, so I got her some medicine from the vet. She's been having a hard time breathing, lethargic and not eating well. So, I try to give her the pill yesterday morning, she bites me she was so mad (she is not a biter!), then moments later I heard heard her meowing, but not normally. I picked her up and tried to do anything I could but she couldn't breath and she just gave up in my arms.







I don't know if it was me or that she was really just close to death - she was 14 years old. It was an awful day.









Oh, wow! I am so sorry!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

I am having some shoe issues with Micah. Would you all have a look at my thread? I would love any input!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I noticed that Romi's been pulling at her hair when nursing. Hard. She started doing it a few months back, but she was doing it softly back then... Now she's actually ripping a few hairs out everytime she nurses. I'm assuming this is a comfort thing for her and I read that kids can get bald patches from doing that. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
I am having some shoe issues with Micah. Would you all have a look at my thread? I would love any input!









I think it might be the "not used to shoes" issue. Try putting shoes on him around the house for a bit every day. Also, do you have any soft soled shoes? I think Target sells some. You might want to try those first as they are not so heavy, or hard feeling. When Abby got her SeeKaiRun shoes on for the first time, so looked funny trying to figure them out. Their footprint was much larger than the softer, more close-fitting Pedipeds she wore previously.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I noticed that Romi's been pulling at her hair when nursing. Hard. She started doing it a few months back, but she was doing it softly back then... Now she's actually ripping a few hairs out everytime she nurses. I'm assuming this is a comfort thing for her and I read that kids can get bald patches from doing that. Anyone have any experience with this?

Abby does the same occasionally, but rarely pulls out her hair. She is still pinching and twisting my other nipple for comfort though. Perhaps she needs something to hold in her hand while she nurses? Or a hat? sorry, just guessing here!


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I noticed that Romi's been pulling at her hair when nursing. Hard. She started doing it a few months back, but she was doing it softly back then... Now she's actually ripping a few hairs out everytime she nurses. I'm assuming this is a comfort thing for her and I read that kids can get bald patches from doing that. Anyone have any experience with this?

Micah did/does this when he is really tired. I think that it is a comfort thing for him, but it hasn't been to the extent of pulling out hair. However, he has scratched the crap out of himself when his nails are over due!









And thanks for responding to my thread!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
I think it might be the "not used to shoes" issue. Try putting shoes on him around the house for a bit every day. Also, do you have any soft soled shoes? I think Target sells some. You might want to try those first as they are not so heavy, or hard feeling. When Abby got her SeeKaiRun shoes on for the first time, so looked funny trying to figure them out. Their footprint was much larger than the softer, more close-fitting Pedipeds she wore previously.

Abby does the same occasionally, but rarely pulls out her hair. She is still pinching and twisting my other nipple for comfort though. Perhaps she needs something to hold in her hand while she nurses? Or a hat? sorry, just guessing here!

Thank you, too, for sharing your experience. I think that I am going to get some Pedipeds. I don't know why I had overlooked them to begin with....

Micah does that with my nipple, too, and it drives me bonkers!! I have to cover up the other half of my body when he is nursing at night or he will keep waking me up!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

hello! i just read all 8 pages~ well i took me a few days lol.
Diva cup- i don't like mine i have had it for a few years, it feels like its to big! and ihave had 4 babies! i thought about getting the smaller one but i worried it would be a waste of money.
baby shoes- all my babies did the not move at first and would lift up there feet like they weighed a million pounds







so i think its pretty normal for some one that never had shoes on to not know what to do with them









Caroline got 2 pairs of stride rite shoes, i have always loved stride rite for my kids once they are walking- specially outside- well Carolines feet are so fat that the sandals leave marks on her feet and she curls up her toes so i can get her shoes on! so its back to robeez for us for now







i have always loved our robbeez! i think i am going to Get her a pair of Croclings they are so cute and seem to stay on feet well







and i love my crocs and so do my big kids.

Caroline is getting into EVERYTHING she climbs and whines and drives me insane! she is getting all 4 molars AND her top 2 eye teeth!! she will have 14 once these are all in! yikes, she is still weighing about 20 lbs... my friend who's baby was born at the end of January is about to pass her in size!!! he is 19.5! she has huge babies! and my little niece born a week before him is only 12 lbs~ hehe
she is acting like she isn't getting enough sleep tho she sleeps well at night and has 2 naps ( tho never long naps







)

we are getting ready to go to Disney world and Clearwater FL for 10 days in july! we are taking the Auto train, and are really excited! this is our first REAl big family vacation EVER! wish us luck lol~ hopefully i will be back to talk again soon


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
hello! i just read all 8 pages~ well i took me a few days lol.
Diva cup- i don't like mine i have had it for a few years, it feels like its to big! and ihave had 4 babies! i thought about getting the smaller one but i worried it would be a waste of money.
baby shoes- all my babies did the not move at first and would lift up there feet like they weighed a million pounds







so i think its pretty normal for some one that never had shoes on to not know what to do with them









Caroline got 2 pairs of stride rite shoes, i have always loved stride rite for my kids once they are walking- specially outside- well Carolines feet are so fat that the sandals leave marks on her feet and she curls up her toes so i can get her shoes on! so its back to robeez for us for now







i have always loved our robbeez! i think i am going to Get her a pair of Croclings they are so cute and seem to stay on feet well







and i love my crocs and so do my big kids.

Caroline is getting into EVERYTHING she climbs and whines and drives me insane! she is getting all 4 molars AND her top 2 eye teeth!! she will have 14 once these are all in! yikes, she is still weighing about 20 lbs... my friend who's baby was born at the end of January is about to pass her in size!!! he is 19.5! she has huge babies! and my little niece born a week before him is only 12 lbs~ hehe
she is acting like she isn't getting enough sleep tho she sleeps well at night and has 2 naps ( tho never long naps







)

we are getting ready to go to Disney world and Clearwater FL for 10 days in july! we are taking the Auto train, and are really excited! this is our first REAl big family vacation EVER! wish us luck lol~ hopefully i will be back to talk again soon









*Susan*, I was just thinking of you and wondering if you were lurking! I was wondering how the homeschooling worked out for the second half of the year. I'm going to be casually homeschooling Ari this summer to "try it out" so that I have a better idea if it is something I feel I can do once we are financially able.

Have fun in FL - your kids will a great time, I'll bet! Let me know how the autotrain is, so I can let Dh know. We're thinking of going next summer when Ari is 6 and Abby is a bit more cognizant of the whole "trip" thing.

Abby has 7 teeth, 4 on top, 3 on bottom. All of her teeth have come in paired except this last one. I keep looking for its mate, but to no avail.

Abby does this weird thing with her jaw - she likes to jut it forward and pull it back as she babbles. I worry because both dh and I have jaws that "pop" at times, and I have TMJ (but w/o symptoms now). Anyone else's babes do this?


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
She is still pinching and twisting my other nipple for comfort though. Perhaps she needs something to hold in her hand while she nurses? Or a hat? sorry, just guessing here!

My dd1 did this and it drove me crazy! She did it for about 2 years and I had to work hard to get her to stop... she started doing it all the time, including when she NIP'ed. I made sure that Chloe never got used to nipple-twiddling, but she found a mole on my collar bone that she always plays with while nursing









Some kids are just fidgety, I guess.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
My dd1 did this and it drove me crazy! She did it for about 2 years and I had to work hard to get her to stop... she started doing it all the time, including when she NIP'ed. I made sure that Chloe never got used to nipple-twiddling, but she found a mole on my collar bone that she always plays with while nursing









Some kids are just fidgety, I guess.

Abby just has to pinch. If not my nipple, it is the back of my arms









In public, I keep the other nipple covered, including my hand if necessary. do nursing necklaces help? I thought about it, but I'm not much of a necklace person. It it helps, I'll become one!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
*Susan*, I was just thinking of you and wondering if you were lurking! I was wondering how the homeschooling worked out for the second half of the year. I'm going to be casually homeschooling Ari this summer to "try it out" so that I have a better idea if it is something I feel I can do once we are financially able.

Have fun in FL - your kids will a great time, I'll bet! Let me know how the autotrain is, so I can let Dh know. We're thinking of going next summer when Ari is 6 and Abby is a bit more cognizant of the whole "trip" thing.

Abby has 7 teeth, 4 on top, 3 on bottom. All of her teeth have come in paired except this last one. I keep looking for its mate, but to no avail.

Abby does this weird thing with her jaw - she likes to jut it forward and pull it back as she babbles. I worry because both dh and I have jaws that "pop" at times, and I have TMJ (but w/o symptoms now). Anyone else's babes do this?

Homeschooling was really hard this year, but we will keep it up next school year also. my girls are having a tough time adjusting from public school to life at home







so we are working out kinks and hoping the coming school year goes better.
i can't wait for our trip, i am a little nervous about the train its 17 hrs BUT its cheaper and i think will be easier then driving! at least i can nurse Caroline while still traveling lol

Jaw- i bet its normal for her now, tho annoying to you! my jaw pops and moves and is horrible and i believe i have TMJ but haven't ever been seen for it. anyway her bones and joints are still pretty flexible at this point i would think but i would keep an eye on it and mention it to dr next visit.

teeth- all of my kids have come in pairs also!! Caroline got her first 2 on the bottom then all 4 top ones AND other 2 bottom ones all at once!! so apparently hers come in 6's also!!! i think i know why i am gray!! lol


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

my DD pinches too. she also pushes her toes into me. between my knee and in my elbows. she also tries to pinch my tongue.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Caroline Strokes ( ok PULLS) my hair and her own hair and sometimes puts her finger in my ear while nursing! lol so much fun! i have avoided nipple twiddling with all of mine, its just not an option for ME i can't stand it!!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UltimateSerj* 
we are getting ready to go to Disney world and Clearwater FL for 10 days in july! we are taking the Auto train, and are really excited! this is our first REAl big family vacation EVER! wish us luck lol~ hopefully i will be back to talk again soon










Yay Disney World, we love going. It will be very very very hot though and crowded so be prepared. Make sure to use Fast Passes as well, they are wonderful for getting on the rides that end up with huge lines, since you don't have to wait in a huge line with them you get to go in the express lane. Make sure to bring a lot of water, it is hot. The Baby Changing stations at each park are nice (well don't know about MGM (or Disney Studios whatever they are calling it now) since we didn't visit them last September, but the other three are nice). They even have a nursing room in each Baby Care Center which is really nice to give the little ones some quiet downtime (only nurslings and parents are allowed in, and it is dark and quiet).

We are actually debating the Autotrain next time we go down, we'll have to see, we normally drive, but it is a long drive.

Desmond likes to pinch and pull when he nurses too, I don't allow him to play with the other nipple, it just was not something I was willing to do, so I stopped him immediately from that in the beginning. He will pinch and play with the breast he is nursing on, push his finger into my belly button, and play with my belly fat (thanks child, like I didn't know I needed to lose weight) while nursing though.

Desmond is sleeping alone from about 9pm till midnight now, I am so happy. He does wake when we come to bed around midnight so I do feed him then, I figure it is a fair trade for him sleeping alone for 3 hours! It is so nice to have 2 to 3 hours with just me and DH. I am really pleased with this change, we'll see how it goes when we introduce him to his new room and bed in a few weeks, hopefully the sleeping alone for at least a little while keeps up.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, until a few days ago I was sad that Ion said dada-dad-daddy. Now it's "mama? mumum? mum! mamamamamama? naynay(nurse) mama? naynay! mama naynay!!!"







:


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
...and play with my belly fat (thanks child, like I didn't know I needed to lose weight)...

Yes, well....at least he didn't try to LATCH onto your tummy! (like Micah did to me...several times...once recently...














)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah's First Haircut


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 







Micah's First Haircut

















The first haircut was a big deal for me, too, with my older kids, but Micah looks SO CUTE with his new little 'do! Did you keep a little of his clippings?

He looks like he was really cooperative in the pics... Chloe really needs a trim, too, but I don't think there's anything I could do to keep her in one place long enough to get it done. How did you get him to sit still?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Yay Disney World, we love going. It will be very very very hot though and crowded so be prepared. Make sure to use Fast Passes as well, they are wonderful for getting on the rides that end up with huge lines, since you don't have to wait in a huge line with them you get to go in the express lane. Make sure to bring a lot of water, it is hot. The Baby Changing stations at each park are nice (well don't know about MGM (or Disney Studios whatever they are calling it now) since we didn't visit them last September, but the other three are nice). They even have a nursing room in each Baby Care Center which is really nice to give the little ones some quiet downtime (only nurslings and parents are allowed in, and it is dark and quiet).

We are actually debating the Autotrain next time we go down, we'll have to see, we normally drive, but it is a long drive.

Desmond likes to pinch and pull when he nurses too, I don't allow him to play with the other nipple, it just was not something I was willing to do, so I stopped him immediately from that in the beginning. He will pinch and play with the breast he is nursing on, push his finger into my belly button, and play with my belly fat (thanks child, like I didn't know I needed to lose weight) while nursing though.

Desmond is sleeping alone from about 9pm till midnight now, I am so happy. He does wake when we come to bed around midnight so I do feed him then, I figure it is a fair trade for him sleeping alone for 3 hours! It is so nice to have 2 to 3 hours with just me and DH. I am really pleased with this change, we'll see how it goes when we introduce him to his new room and bed in a few weeks, hopefully the sleeping alone for at least a little while keeps up.

zenon is always busy with his hands too--on my other nipple, my hairy armpit (hehe), my belly button... i don't mind it too much.
kaylo used to hold my hair everytime he nursed...he wouldn't even nurse unless he had it (it was so long then!). even after i weaned him, he had to hold it to fall asleep. when i had zenon, i always put my hair over my shoulder for him for about the first three months of his life...just out of habit!









that's great about sleeping changes for ya! i'm glad it's working out well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Well, until a few days ago I was sad that Ion said dada-dad-daddy. Now it's "mama? mumum? mum! mamamamamama? naynay(nurse) mama? naynay! mama naynay!!!"







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Yes, well....at least he didn't try to LATCH onto your tummy! (like Micah did to me...several times...once recently...














)

oooo...zenon has!







it actually took him a while to notice there wasn't any milk there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 







Micah's First Haircut

















oh, that's hard. he looks cute and it looks like he was great! i just cut zenon's hair for the first time (...about a cm!







i just couldn't do a lot!)... but he was such a wild man. i think we tamed him with chocolate! people still think he's a girl...but i just can't cut more yet.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

koofie---zenon finally is stacking his stacker by himself. he loves it! he's so proud...he has to look around after he does it, waiting for our cheers.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Well, until a few days ago I was sad that Ion said dada-dad-daddy. Now it's "mama? mumum? mum! mamamamamama? naynay(nurse) mama? naynay! mama naynay!!!"







:









Romi is the same!! Anytime she wants something, anything (nursing, eating, the keys on the counter, her dad) it's "maman! Maaaamaaan!! Mamaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!"
Funny about kid languages, romi says hi all the time, but we don't say hi in french. It's obviously one of those sounds kids learn to say, but she says it at appropriate times, like when she's playing with the phone









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Yes, well....at least he didn't try to LATCH onto your tummy! (like Micah did to me...several times...once recently...














)

Haha, romi did that to me too!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 







Micah's First Haircut










he is so CUTE!!!
He reminds me so much of liam when he was young... It freaks me out!

ETA Liam as a baby:
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1114/...a2edd15b2d.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1338/...22cdefa6b1.jpg

Ok, I,m supposed to be working here!!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 







Micah's First Haircut









He is such a lovely boy! ANd those are great shots of his first haircut!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 







Romi is the same!! Anytime she wants something, anything (nursing, eating, the keys on the counter, her dad) it's "maman! Maaaamaaan!! Mamaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!"
*Funny about kid languages, romi says hi all the time, but we don't say hi in french. It's obviously one of those sounds kids learn to say, but she says it at appropriate times, like when she's playing with the phone








*

Haha, romi did that to me too!

he is so CUTE!!!
He reminds me so much of liam when he was young... It freaks me out!

Crap! I thought Arlo was really saying hi!







He yells it out the window at people on the sidewalk. His favourite word these days is "no".


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
zenon is always busy with his hands too--on my other nipple, my hairy armpit (hehe), my belly button... i don't mind it too much.
kaylo used to hold my hair everytime he nursed...he wouldn't even nurse unless he had it (it was so long then!). even after i weaned him, he had to hold it to fall asleep. when i had zenon, i always put my hair over my shoulder for him for about the first three months of his life...just out of habit!










Finn was exactly the same. He still needs to hold someone's hair to fall asleep. "I need haiw, I need haiw..."


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Holy Crap guys! was I away for a long time or what!? I have so much catching up to do...my internet service went down on May 31...I've missed all of June! I was so frusterated, my service provider is complelely inept, but there are no other options. In the meantime I've ordered 4 modems, and one finally arrived today. I have no idea if it's the first or the last.

Speaking of words, I can hear Eva yelling 'mama!mamama!' from outside. haha.

So here's the big news guys. I can tell you all, my virtual friends. So, I'm 14 days dpo. Normally I'm 8-9 days. For months, and my temp has always dipped the day of. 14 days! No period! I've only had light cramps, none of the usual, although it's decreased since using my diva.







????


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Holy Crap guys! was I away for a long time or what!? I have so much catching up to do...my internet service went down on May 31...I've missed all of June! I was so frusterated, my service provider is complelely inept, but there are no other options. In the meantime I've ordered 4 modems, and one finally arrived today. I have no idea if it's the first or the last.

Speaking of words, I can hear Eva yelling 'mama!mamama!' from outside. haha.

So here's the big news guys. I can tell you all, my virtual friends. So, I'm 14 days dpo. Normally I'm 8-9 days. For months, and my temp has always dipped the day of. 14 days! No period! I've only had light cramps, none of the usual, although it's decreased since using my diva.







????

OMG! Go poas!!! And then report back







:

I've missed you


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
koofie---zenon finally is stacking his stacker by himself. he loves it! he's so proud...he has to look around after he does it, waiting for our cheers.









awww! That is so cute! Abby still can't, but that is mostly because Ari uses the stacker thing to play "horseshoes" with some of Abby's ring things.

Queen, I'm waiting to hear the poas results!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Holy Crap guys! was I away for a long time or what!? I have so much catching up to do...my internet service went down on May 31...I've missed all of June! I was so frusterated, my service provider is complelely inept, but there are no other options. In the meantime I've ordered 4 modems, and one finally arrived today. I have no idea if it's the first or the last.

Speaking of words, I can hear Eva yelling 'mama!mamama!' from outside. haha.

So here's the big news guys. I can tell you all, my virtual friends. So, I'm 14 days dpo. Normally I'm 8-9 days. For months, and my temp has always dipped the day of. 14 days! No period! I've only had light cramps, none of the usual, although it's decreased since using my diva.







????

good to "see" you!!!
it's funny b/c i was going to joke on your facebook that you left us and joined a new ddc!







....maybe??


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 







The first haircut was a big deal for me, too, with my older kids, but Micah looks SO CUTE with his new little 'do! Did you keep a little of his clippings?

He looks like he was really cooperative in the pics... Chloe really needs a trim, too, but I don't think there's anything I could do to keep her in one place long enough to get it done. How did you get him to sit still?

Yes, I have a ziplock baggie with several curls! (Yes, an evil, plastic, non-reuseable bag







) Micah LOVES having his hair combed/brushed! He has since we started around 6 or 7 months....so I think it was a combination between that, mommy in his face with a camera, papa in his face with a camcorder, and all of the new people! My dad's brother's ex-wife (who is a hair stylist) and her "new" husband were there camping in addition to about 4 or 5 people they knew that were hanging out. He had plenty to focus on...He did start getting antsy at the end, but did VERY well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oooo...zenon has!







it actually took him a while to notice there wasn't any milk there!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Haha, romi did that to me too!!!!

It is nice to know that I am not the only one!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







oh, that's hard. he looks cute and it looks like he was great! i just cut zenon's hair for the first time (...about a cm!







i just couldn't do a lot!)... but he was such a wild man. i think we tamed him with chocolate! people still think he's a girl...but i just can't cut more yet.









I wish that 1 cm was all that had been cut.







Since the stylist was a relative and it was free, I didn't speak up, although I should have....I just hope when it grows out there are curls!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
he is so CUTE!!!
He reminds me so much of liam when he was young... It freaks me out!

ETA Liam as a baby:
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1114/...a2edd15b2d.jpg
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1338/...22cdefa6b1.jpg

They do have some similarities!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
He is such a lovely boy! ANd those are great shots of his first haircut!

Thank you! I got a new camera a couple of weeks ago and have been practicing...It is what I spent my stimulus check on.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So here's the big news guys. I can tell you all, my virtual friends. So, I'm 14 days dpo. Normally I'm 8-9 days. For months, and my temp has always dipped the day of. 14 days! No period! I've only had light cramps, none of the usual, although it's decreased since using my diva.







????

I am guessing that dpo is days past ovulation? When I first quoted it, I didn't have a guess....it took me a minute!







So, have you poas yet???


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey guys!
I'm slowly getting caught up! Hanno- any more about the commune?
Doudat- I had to laugh about the dh and stroller thing- that was cute and soooo like a man!

Here's the update. I took a test yesterday afternoon after a lot of liquid and got a faint positive. I kept on checking and checking it, in the light, in the dark. So I took another this morning, and sure enough- positive! So guess what? I can't really believe it- it's just the worst timing for me- I had HIGH hopes for spring/summer/early fall! Anyway- I want to keep it to myself for a bit, I like having a secret. I need to get used to it too. It's funny- of course I want to be pregnant and I want this baby, but it's a bit of a surprise. So I feel totally different than with Axel or Eva. Anyway. I guess I'm about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh- and Micah's hair is soo cute! I was devastated when I cut Axel's curls off, but the grew back once it got longer again- give it time!!
And yep- dpo is days past ovulation


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys!
I'm slowly getting caught up! Hanno- any more about the commune?
Doudat- I had to laugh about the dh and stroller thing- that was cute and soooo like a man!

Here's the update. I took a test yesterday afternoon after a lot of liquid and got a faint positive. I kept on checking and checking it, in the light, in the dark. So I took another this morning, and sure enough- positive! So guess what? I can't really believe it- it's just the worst timing for me- I had HIGH hopes for spring/summer/early fall! Anyway- I want to keep it to myself for a bit, I like having a secret. I need to get used to it too. It's funny- of course I want to be pregnant and I want this baby, but it's a bit of a surprise. So I feel totally different than with Axel or Eva. Anyway. I guess I'm about 5-6 weeks.

AAAHHH! Congrats!!





















:







We'll get you excited!! But







, it may be early spring--right?? Maybe there'll be a reason you don't know yet for it happening when it does.








But I'm excited for ya!







(and you can't leave us for another ddc!







)


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

Here's the update. I took a test yesterday afternoon after a lot of liquid and got a faint positive. I kept on checking and checking it, in the light, in the dark. So I took another this morning, and sure enough- positive! So guess what? I can't really believe it- it's just the worst timing for me- I had HIGH hopes for spring/summer/early fall! Anyway- I want to keep it to myself for a bit, I like having a secret. I need to get used to it too. It's funny- of course I want to be pregnant and I want this baby, but it's a bit of a surprise. So I feel totally different than with Axel or Eva. Anyway. I guess I'm about 5-6 weeks.

Congrats I'm excited for you, and it will be end of Feb/beginning of March so almost spring baby.

Talking about pregnancy tests, I think I'm going to be taking one on Friday, I had light spotting on Monday, which may have been implantation bleeding, though it means I Oed really early. I've woken up every day since semi-nauseous though, so I figure I'll check to see if anything shows up.

In other news there are new pictures from Father's Day up at my blog. We went strawberry picking again and then to the playground later in the day.

Oh Desmond is going to bed around 9pm now and sleeping alone for the first 3 hours it is so nice. Except it has screwed up his night nursing some, he wants to nurse at 2am again, so we are working on night weaning that feeding again for the third time or so, and we go on vacation on Friday so I am sure it will get screwed up again while we are gone. The only downside to him going to bed at 9pm is he wakes up at 8am, I kind of liked the later sleeping in since it meant I could too, but that's okay I really like the 3 hours of me and DH time better then the extra 2 hours of sleeping in, I just go to bed 2 hours earlier instead.

Nothing much else going on here, I need to start packing for Friday, or at least doing laundry so we have clean clothes.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
AAAHHH! Congrats!!





















:







We'll get you excited!! But







, it may be early spring--right?? Maybe there'll be a reason you don't know yet for it happening when it does.








But I'm excited for ya!







(and you can't leave us for another ddc!







)

Aww...thanks! I really needed that. And you're so right. I don't know the reason yet, but I know there is. I won't be leaving- I already went over there (feb 2009) and was reading a bit, and I thought, 'nausea? ouchie nursing? bloating? tiredness?? no thanks!' The less I read right now the better! I'll stay here and live my life with a toddler and a preschooler!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Congrats I'm excited for you, and it will be end of Feb/beginning of March so almost spring baby.

Talking about pregnancy tests, I think I'm going to be taking one on Friday, I had light spotting on Monday, which may have been implantation bleeding, though it means I Oed really early. I've woken up every day since semi-nauseous though, so I figure I'll check to see if anything shows up.


Oh I hope so!! That would be great- I'd love to have someone else be preg with me from our ddc- that would be fun! Actually, I saw Citychic over there- I'm anxious to find out for you!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys!
I'm slowly getting caught up! Hanno- any more about the commune?
Doudat- I had to laugh about the dh and stroller thing- that was cute and soooo like a man!

Here's the update. I took a test yesterday afternoon after a lot of liquid and got a faint positive. I kept on checking and checking it, in the light, in the dark. So I took another this morning, and sure enough- positive! So guess what? I can't really believe it- it's just the worst timing for me- I had HIGH hopes for spring/summer/early fall! Anyway- I want to keep it to myself for a bit, I like having a secret. I need to get used to it too. It's funny- of course I want to be pregnant and I want this baby, but it's a bit of a surprise. So I feel totally different than with Axel or Eva. Anyway. I guess I'm about 5-6 weeks.






























Congrats, Queen!!!! Wow, all this pregnant talk, makes me wanna.
















So I wanted to multi-quote, but they're all gone. Oh well. Thinking of you all!!!

Off to bake cookies and work on my garden today. Ah, domesticity.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Oh- and Micah's hair is soo cute! I was devastated when I cut Axel's curls off, but the grew back once it got longer again- give it time!!
And yep- dpo is days past ovulation

CONGRATS!!!










I'm so happy for you! Hugs though about the timing. It's hard when it happens before you are quite ready!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Here's the update. I took a test yesterday afternoon after a lot of liquid and got a faint positive. I kept on checking and checking it, in the light, in the dark. So I took another this morning, and sure enough- positive! So guess what? I can't really believe it- it's just the worst timing for me- I had HIGH hopes for spring/summer/early fall! Anyway- I want to keep it to myself for a bit, I like having a secret. I need to get used to it too. It's funny- of course I want to be pregnant and I want this baby, but it's a bit of a surprise. So I feel totally different than with Axel or Eva. Anyway. I guess I'm about 5-6 weeks.
















:

Wow!!! Congrats Queen!!! Everything happens for a reason, we wanted to wait as well when I found out I was pregnant with Romi... But she's the best thing that ever happened to us! And it'll be the same for you


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

awww...thanks guys! I really appreciate the congratulations- I feel like I know you guys!

I went to LLL tonight and asked about nightweaning Eva. She still gets up once to nurse 3-4 nights a week. Not as frequent as you Tabrizia, but more than enough for me. I just feel like it's habit and I wouldn't mind it stopped!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

omg congrats!!!! it kinda makes me sad that i will never get to poas again!! but it is so exciting to see friends doing it!! lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hey guys!
I'm slowly getting caught up! Hanno- any more about the commune?
Doudat- I had to laugh about the dh and stroller thing- that was cute and soooo like a man!

Here's the update. I took a test yesterday afternoon after a lot of liquid and got a faint positive. I kept on checking and checking it, in the light, in the dark. So I took another this morning, and sure enough- positive! So guess what? I can't really believe it- it's just the worst timing for me- I had HIGH hopes for spring/summer/early fall! Anyway- I want to keep it to myself for a bit, I like having a secret. I need to get used to it too. It's funny- of course I want to be pregnant and I want this baby, but it's a bit of a surprise. So I feel totally different than with Axel or Eva. Anyway. I guess I'm about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh Queen, I am just so excited for you! I cried when I (sneakily?) read your new ddc intro. Those ladies have no idea how lucky they are the share a ddc with you







Throw us a few pics from time to time?
I think I remember you saying you would like to homebirth next time, do you think that's possible at your house in February? Makes me think of Welcome with Love...which I just saw in the background of the pic with you and your sweet girl. It does seem like you had a very nice hospital birth with Eva, though. I really feel like you're a friend and I wish you the best X a million.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

also, I told my husband another woman in my ddc was pregnant and he guessed right away!

Kris, It's getting difficult to wait another year


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Oh Queen, I am just so excited for you! I cried when I (sneakily?) read your new ddc intro. Those ladies have no idea how lucky they are the share a ddc with you







Throw us a few pics from time to time?
I think I remember you saying you would like to homebirth next time, do you think that's possible at your house in February? Makes me think of Welcome with Love...which I just saw in the background of the pic with you and your sweet girl. It does seem like you had a very nice hospital birth with Eva, though. I really feel like you're a friend and I wish you the best X a million.

Awww thanks hon! lol, you can sneakily read my posts anytime- although i don't really want to go back there yet- I'm enjoying this 'oh ya, I'm pregnant' stage- not on your mind constantly. Of course I'll share pics! do you think I could keep my great belly all to myself!? hahahaha...I'll be dying to show it off under winter sweaters!
I do want to try to homebirth. sure, I had probably the greatest hospital birth you could have, but I"m ready to be at home. going to convince my husband. it's so funny that Kameron guessed it was me! isn't he savy?!
I'm not sure what you mean about the welcome with love- which picture are you talking about? why isn't this something I noticed before??
thanks guys, again, I really really














my internet friends. Anika- I WILL meet you at Hillside this year! You in flesh and blood represent







all the friendships on here!!














:


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
I'm not sure what you mean about the welcome with love- which picture are you talking about? why isn't this something I noticed before??


On your facebook profile picture of you and Eva nursing, the book Welcome With Love is in the background. In it the baby is born in the winter with a midwife and the neighbour gives it the gift of firewood.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
awww...thanks guys! I really appreciate the congratulations- I feel like I know you guys!

I went to LLL tonight and asked about nightweaning Eva. She still gets up once to nurse 3-4 nights a week. Not as frequent as you Tabrizia, but more than enough for me. I just feel like it's habit and I wouldn't mind it stopped!

Did you get any good ideas? Because honestly I really want Desmond night weaned. We are taking it slow, and getting rid of the 2am feeding helps a lot, but I really want that 4am feeding and even the 6am feeding gone too if possible.

Of course we need to redrop the 2am feeding again, sigh, if anything changes in his sleeping patterns it comes back, and since we're going on vacation on Friday I have a feeling it isn't going to go away till after we get back (and probably not till after he gets use to his new bed we're buying once we get back).


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
also, I told my husband another woman in my ddc was pregnant and he guessed right away!

Kris, It's getting difficult to wait another year









i know!!! maybe we should try earlier than next july?? when are you thinkin
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Awww thanks hon! lol, you can sneakily read my posts anytime- although i don't really want to go back there yet- I'm enjoying this 'oh ya, I'm pregnant' stage- not on your mind constantly. Of course I'll share pics! do you think I could keep my great belly all to myself!? hahahaha...I'll be dying to show it off under winter sweaters!
I do want to try to homebirth. sure, I had probably the greatest hospital birth you could have, but I"m ready to be at home. going to convince my husband. it's so funny that Kameron guessed it was me! isn't he savy?!
I'm not sure what you mean about the welcome with love- which picture are you talking about? why isn't this something I noticed before??
thanks guys, again, I really really














my internet friends. Anika- I WILL meet you at Hillside this year! You in flesh and blood represent







all the friendships on here!!














:

that's funny that you write you have to share your great belly with us!! i love that. no offense all--but queen does win best belly (or at least best belly shots) in my book. those photos your friend took are hard to forget.
i think you'll love having a homebirth--especially after a great hospital birth--i think you'll just find it even better!







sending some good vibes that dh is open to the idea!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
On your facebook profile picture of you and Eva nursing, the book Welcome With Love is in the background. In it the baby is born in the winter with a midwife and the neighbour gives it the gift of firewood.

i







that book...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Think of us please. Kamrin lost his job this morning


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Think of us please. Kamrin lost his job this morning









OH NO!!! I'm so sorry hanno!!!







praying for you!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Think of us please. Kamrin lost his job this morning









I'm so sorry


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Think of us please. Kamrin lost his job this morning


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Think of us please. Kamrin lost his job this morning










Oh no







. I hope he finds something new quickly.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Think of us please. Kamrin lost his job this morning









Oh! I am so sorry!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Queen!! Congratulations!! I am so so so so so happy for you!







:







: And I can't wait to see you at Hillside. Are you bringing the whole fam? Omgosh, I'm so excited that you're having another baby!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Think of us please. Kamrin lost his job this morning

















Xi. That sucks. I hope something works out quickly for you guys.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh wow, Xiola, I'm so sorry to hear that. Are there a lot of work opportunities where you live? Hopefully he'll be able to find something soon, if not, is there employment insurance in the states?














:


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

not much going on-eh?? just some wonderful news and horrible news. i hope that something comes along soon, xi! michigan is in rough shape.

i really wanted to go strawberry picking at this great organic farm...but it's an hour and a half away. (it has a cafe and play area for kids on the farm too!) but my best friend has a job interview tomorrow and my other friends just backed out too. i don't mind taking the boys alone but i thought it would be a lot more fun with friends. i don't really have any other friends to ask.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Think of us please. Kamrin lost his job this morning









oh, xiola, I'm so sorry! will he be able to get another job quickly? do you have any other source of income in the meantime?







s: hang in there! I'm sure this has been a rough day for you!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

xiola - this may open you to new opportunties, but I know it's hard to get cut off like that. I've been fired plenty!







Hang in there, mama and let us know if we can help.

kris - Wish I could beam myself there - why haven't we mastered time travel yet?

Good news here is that dh caught the offending critter last night. No more raccoon feasting on our birds.







It was a smart one and knew our patterns pretty well. It's been a week since this started and it outsmarted every trap. Dh stayed up last night waiting for it, and I say halleluiah to ye olde shotgun. Our little homestead here breathed a great sigh of relief today, whew.

In cute baby news, my friend brought her two kids over today and Scarlet was trying to kiss her babe (7mo, Marcella). So sweet. It was a strange thing to be with my college friend of 20 years, nursing our babies together, when I think of all the crazy times we had together.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Queen: I didn't get a chance to finish posting earlier, but I haven't forgotten about you!
















: CONGRATULATIONS!!!







:

Maximom: Your post about Scarlet kissing the babe reminded me about a question I have been meaning to ask everyone....Does anyone's babe NOT kiss? Micah will only *occasionally* hug and he has to be in the mood for it...but doesn't really kiss. I was just wondering if anyone else has a child like this....Do you think it could be I don't kiss him enough?







We have a lot of bad days, but I really thought I was giving him a lot of affection...I'm just worried I guess. It is really hard doing this on my own.

Oh, and I am having to find someone else to watch Micah for the first half of my workshift, and I am very nervous. He has never been without either me, my mom or my dad. However, he is becoming too much of a handful for them to watch at their business. It was difficult before, but now that he is walking...







: I have found someone that I think I am going to go with. She doesn't do everything the way that I would, but she is willing to do CDing and work with a little bit of signing (I just have to show her).


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Queen: I didn't get a chance to finish posting earlier, but I haven't forgotten about you!
















: CONGRATULATIONS!!!







:

Maximom: Your post about Scarlet kissing the babe reminded me about a question I have been meaning to ask everyone....Does anyone's babe NOT kiss? Micah will only *occasionally* hug and he has to be in the mood for it...but doesn't really kiss. I was just wondering if anyone else has a child like this....Do you think it could be I don't kiss him enough?







We have a lot of bad days, but I really thought I was giving him a lot of affection...I'm just worried I guess. It is really hard doing this on my own.

Oh, and I am having to find someone else to watch Micah for the first half of my workshift, and I am very nervous. He has never been without either me, my mom or my dad. However, he is becoming too much of a handful for them to watch at their business. It was difficult before, but now that he is walking...







: I have found someone that I think I am going to go with. She doesn't do everything the way that I would, but she is willing to do CDing and work with a little bit of signing (I just have to show her).

My boy wasn't a kisser either - still isn't and I'm sure I squeezed and kissed him as much as I do Scarlet. I love the baby cheeks! Don't worry, you're doing great. I can only imagine how hard it must be to be a single mom, lucky you have your family to help when they can. Good luck with the sitter, I'm sure it will work out fine.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
My boy wasn't a kisser either - still isn't and I'm sure I squeezed and kissed him as much as I do Scarlet. I love the baby cheeks! Don't worry, you're doing great. I can only imagine how hard it must be to be a single mom, lucky you have your family to help when they can. Good luck with the sitter, I'm sure it will work out fine.









Thanks for saying that







I know it is probably silly to think that way, but I am a worry wart.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Liam never really kissed either. But he became the most affectionate little boy ever! He kisses all the time now. Seriously, all the time. Yesterday when he left for daycare, he gave me the required 15 kisses and outside with dh he sighed and told him that he loves me too much (he confuses too much with a lot!).









And Romi is now starting to give us kisses... To be honest, I think she learnt it at daycare cause one day I was pointing at my nose, saying "nose!" and she was pointing at it, then I pointed at my mouth and said "mouth!" and she leaned in and kissed it. Very solemn like and serious. She doesn't give kisses for fun though, just when we point to our mouths


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't recall my older two kids giving kisses until they were much older, and I really didn't notice this until recently when Chloe started kissing us (well, mostly me) all the time. It's a pretty cute phase but I don't think that it is a stage that all kids go through.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Good morning!
Kris, I'd gladly go picking with you! We love strawberries- I love that both the kids eat them (Axel is very picky right now!)

Shydaisy- I don't really think every kid is as kissy. Evangeline is really kissy, she does kiss for fun, but I'm sure this is a personality thing. I'm sure Micah has gotten a ton of affection, and his lack of kissieness is purely part of his personality. Besides, it's no big deal. It's cute, but not something essential. Thanks for the congrats!
It must be hard to have find people to watch Micah. You're lucky that your parents could up until now. I just had to talk to my mother-in-law, who watches the kids 2 mornings a week- she was slapping Axel on the mouth/face whenever he spit. I had to tell her we don't allow hitting. I must say, I was very tactful and not scared at all. Motherhood must be doing something to me!

Tabrizia- the book the LLL leader recommended was Good Nights by Dr. Jay Gordon. He describes a 10 day method of 'sleep training', which sounded very reasonable. I think someone here has already mentioned it, maybe doudat? It's funny, because since Wed Eva hasn't woken up!

We're going away this weekend for a friends wedding, we get to stay at a resort and have fun. I'm expecting the nice night pattern to end too, but maybe we'll try the 10 day thing next week. I was really looking forward to this weekend to really enjoy myself, have a couple drinks (child care provided, no driving) and have fun, but now I guess I'll have to scale back!
















Strangely, I'm feeling awesome. I have a crazy amount of energy, I feel cheerful and motivated, my boobs do not hurt, nursing is still going great, apparantly pregnancy is the preferred state for my body!







Has anyone else here had experience with tandem nursing? I can't remember! (sorry) I want to nurse Eva as long as possible/natural for us, I feel like she's still so young.
Ok, anyway! Guess I'm chatty too!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
xiola - this may open you to new opportunties, but I know it's hard to get cut off like that. I've been fired plenty!







Hang in there, mama and let us know if we can help.

kris - Wish I could beam myself there - why haven't we mastered time travel yet?

Good news here is that dh caught the offending critter last night. No more raccoon feasting on our birds.







It was a smart one and knew our patterns pretty well. It's been a week since this started and it outsmarted every trap. Dh stayed up last night waiting for it, and I say halleluiah to ye olde shotgun. Our little homestead here breathed a great sigh of relief today, whew.

In cute baby news, my friend brought her two kids over today and Scarlet was trying to kiss her babe (7mo, Marcella). So sweet. It was a strange thing to be with my college friend of 20 years, nursing our babies together, when I think of all the crazy times we had together.

wish you could too








glad you got that racoon!! that's a relief! we haven't had anymore attacks from whatever was getting our birds...but did i mention it got our kittens?? i think i did.









i love when they kiss! zenon just started doing it once and a while but kaylo was a huge kisser. if we said "be gentle" he thought it meant kiss. so he kissed everything!








had to laugh about that. my friends are starting to have babes too...hasn't been 20 years for me but it's still strange to be talking boobs, birth and babes with them all.the.time when that was the last thing on our minds back then.







one of my friends from teenage days who i used to be wild with is having her 3rd this august and i'm trying to make it to her homebirth (in michigan.... it's the jen that keri met, xi) anyway--we longingly remember old times when we're deep in mothering and domesticity.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Liam never really kissed either. But he became the most affectionate little boy ever! He kisses all the time now. Seriously, all the time. Yesterday when he left for daycare, he gave me the required 15 kisses and outside with dh he sighed and told him that he loves me too much (he confuses too much with a lot!).









And Romi is now starting to give us kisses... To be honest, I think she learnt it at daycare cause one day I was pointing at my nose, saying "nose!" and she was pointing at it, then I pointed at my mouth and said "mouth!" and she leaned in and kissed it. Very solemn like and serious. She doesn't give kisses for fun though, just when we point to our mouths









cute stories. i love that "i love her too much"...did he say that to dh while you were right there??


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh ya- Kris's post reminded me of a few things I forgot. Maximom- I'm glad you got the big bad racoon! I know it's very upsetting down at the farm when coyotes get into their birds.
also- Eva loves to kiss and sooo gently touch other babies too- she's very fascinated with them!
I can just see this softer side in her- she's always kissing and hugging and petting the cat, she loves dolls and stuffed animals, babies, other kids, she's very...affectionate. Axel was NOT like that. Even now he couldn't care less about animals.
And doudat- Liam sounds soo sweet!! Awww...I wish my boy was that lovey- he has his moments, but not like that!


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Queen - congrats! That is very exciting!

ShyDaisi - Lizzie is not a kisser either. She will happily headbutt you as a sign of affection, but no kissing. Logan, on the other hand was a big time kisser, and still is. He is always trying to kiss baby sister as she runs away yelling nya!nya!nya! She doesn't even want to BE kissed.

She is a very unconventional baby! She refuses to talk, even though I know she can. It is a little frustrating. She has even stopped using most of her signs. She is just so strong willed. My first was the complete opposite, he was a pleaser.


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Btw Queen - the paintings on your blog are BEAUTIFUL! What an interesting project!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Maximom- I'm happy your yard will be safer now. I really never knew raccoons were killers! I thought they were mainly scavengers. They sort through our compost to take what they like and leave other things in a neat little pile. I always love how they wash their hands and food. I'm sad to think of them washing up before killing your poor little birds. We have one living in our garage and now I don't trust it one bit.

Kissing is one thing Ion definitely understands. He gives nice kisses if we ask and he's happy with us. If he's not happy with us he'll shake his head no. Sometimes he'll fake us out and turn away when he's just about to kiss and then laugh hysterically.

Yesterday Ion's friend came over and they were so stinking cute. They went off a little ways and had a gigglefest while putting their foreheads together. It was like they were teenagers in puppy love







They argue about stuff and chase each other around and love to get pulled around in the wagon together. It's like they're a teeny tiny couple. I really want to take their friendship seriously but the adorableness is unreal.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Tabrizia- the book the LLL leader recommended was Good Nights by Dr. Jay Gordon. He describes a 10 day method of 'sleep training', which sounded very reasonable. I think someone here has already mentioned it, maybe doudat? It's funny, because since Wed Eva hasn't woken up!

I my LLL group another book that a lot of mothers found helpful for night weaning was the "No Cry Sleep Solution"... it is LLL endorsed. I haven't read it myself but you might want to take a look at it along with the Dr. Gordon book.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Maximom- I'm happy your yard will be safer now. I really never knew raccoons were killers! I thought they were mainly scavengers. They sort through our compost to take what they like and leave other things in a neat little pile. I always love how they wash their hands and food. I'm sad to think of them washing up before killing your poor little birds. We have one living in our garage and now I don't trust it one bit.

Kissing is one thing Ion definitely understands. He gives nice kisses if we ask and he's happy with us. If he's not happy with us he'll shake his head no. Sometimes he'll fake us out and turn away when he's just about to kiss and then laugh hysterically.

Yesterday Ion's friend came over and they were so stinking cute. They went off a little ways and had a gigglefest while putting their foreheads together. It was like they were teenagers in puppy love







They argue about stuff and chase each other around and love to get pulled around in the wagon together. It's like they're a teeny tiny couple. I really want to take their friendship seriously but the adorableness is unreal.

Yeah, raccoons may look cute, but they are not nice critters. Our poor turkey were pulled out through the chicken wire and the slats of the bottom of the pen - awful. You might want to call animal services and see if they'll come out and take it away.

I love the baby love, too. So sweet.







The instant recognition as another babe is amazing.


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

DD kissess everyone good morning and has to give DH a kiss and hug every morning and as soon as he comes home from work. it is so sweet. she is a good kisser too. no open mouth, although she has started sticking her tongue out when she kisses.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

If Arlo sees anyone kissing, he has to get in on the action. And once he's kissed one person, he makes the rounds. It's pretty cute. I don't remember if Finn was a kisser at that age, but he's like Liam now. Full of kisses and tells me at least ten times a day "Oh mommy, I wuv you so much." It melts my heart!









And Queen, I tandem nursed solidly for 6 months and then Finn still nursed occasionally until I put my foot down for realz about 2 months ago. I wouldn't do it again myself, but that's just me. Our nursing relationship was a real power struggle even before Arlo was born, because Finn just cannot accept limits. If he would have been fine with hearing "no" every now and then it would have been fine.


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 

Maximom: Your post about Scarlet kissing the babe reminded me about a question I have been meaning to ask everyone....Does anyone's babe NOT kiss? Micah will only *occasionally* hug and he has to be in the mood for it...but doesn't really kiss. I was just wondering if anyone else has a child like this....Do you think it could be I don't kiss him enough?







We have a lot of bad days, but I really thought I was giving him a lot of affection...I'm just worried I guess. It is really hard doing this on my own.

Oh, and I am having to find someone else to watch Micah for the first half of my workshift, and I am very nervous. He has never been without either me, my mom or my dad. However, he is becoming too much of a handful for them to watch at their business. It was difficult before, but now that he is walking...







: I have found someone that I think I am going to go with. She doesn't do everything the way that I would, but she is willing to do CDing and work with a little bit of signing (I just have to show her).


Caroline doesn't kiss at all yet, She does hug , and she hugs me and pats my back and says awww baby







it is so sweet and cute!!! but she doesn't kiss... i think all my kids did this not kissing thing lol but i can't remember for sure i know at least one of them did this LOL it alll blends together !

I hope the new sitter works out!

hanno- sorry about dh i hope everything works out for the best! when my dh was laid off ( more then 5 yrs ago) it actually opened up so much better stuff for us all though it was very scary as we had 2 small kids AND a baby on the way at the time! but for us it allowed us to move to the same town as his son lived in and he got a better job which in the long run lead to an even better job lol


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

page 3?? what did everyone do this weekend??

we've been busy b/c we found out that the people auctioning off the owners stuff need the furniture (as in, the furniture IN OUR HOUSE) tomorrow







we are keeping some of it...but there is still a lot of packing to do! we thought they needed it in september. and a friend of mine is moving to montana, so we went to a potluck for her last night at a BEAUTIFUL place in the mountains...


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

We didn't do much... yesterday we had an Open House. I'm told about 5 people came. We've decided to take it off the market by the end of june if there is no real interest. We'll just stay put.







It is very tough keeping the house clean with the two girls home all day.

Abby seems to nurse when she is bored, so that means most of the time right now. Also she gets jealous when the laptop is on my lap - which is whenever I get to use it, since the hinges are broken. Do any babes self-entertain for more than 5 minutes yet, and if so, what do they do? Abby likes to stack and pick up and pour out - I give her cereal in a cup and it delights her to pour it out and put it back, but there are times when stuff just no longer interests her and she comes to nurse, even if she just nursed for a meal.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
We didn't do much... yesterday we had an Open House. I'm told about 5 people came. We've decided to take it off the market by the end of june if there is no real interest. We'll just stay put.







It is very tough keeping the house clean with the two girls home all day.

Abby seems to nurse when she is bored, so that means most of the time right now. Also she gets jealous when the laptop is on my lap - which is whenever I get to use it, since the hinges are broken. Do any babes self-entertain for more than 5 minutes yet, and if so, what do they do? Abby likes to stack and pick up and pour out - I give her cereal in a cup and it delights her to pour it out and put it back, but there are times when stuff just no longer interests her and she comes to nurse, even if she just nursed for a meal.

oh that stinks! i'm sorry about the house! will you try again in the fall then? i think it's just a tough time for everyone right now--seems like things aren't selling around here and business is down everywhere here.

zenon can self entertain for a while with books and anything with wheels but he always heads my way if kaylo is on my lap or when i'm at the computer.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh that stinks! i'm sorry about the house! will you try again in the fall then? i think it's just a tough time for everyone right now--seems like things aren't selling around here and business is down everywhere here.

zenon can self entertain for a while with books and anything with wheels but he always heads my way if kaylo is on my lap or when i'm at the computer.

Prices on condos are falling to below what we bought it at, so we'd have no downpayment for a house. We probably are stuck for 3-5 years









Today I gave Abby a pencil to draw. She loved it, but I had o take it away when she tried to draw on the TV (sensitive screen). I'm looking to buy one of those huge freestanding gates to go around our tv and speakers - they are one of DH's pride and joys!

Abby self fed herself cottage cheese for lunch today. I'll try to post pictures later today! she just got out of the bath!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

koofie - times are rough in real estate everywhere. My dh is an agent and we feel lucky that he's getting any sales at all. Although people are buying land around here, as opposed to houses. Rising oil prices, food shortages, therefore rising food costs - it's looking pretty bleak out there. I'd put any extra money toward stocking up on food and supplies, just my 2 cents.

Scarlet keeps herself busy pretty well. I have to leave the doors closed or she'll wander outside and be climbing on something in no time. She does nurse when I'm on the computer as if she just needs some attention, but isn't really hungry. She also gets mad if Max is on my lap and tries to push him off.









Sounds like you have a busy day, kris! Nothing like short notice!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
Prices on condos are falling to below what we bought it at, so we'd have no downpayment for a house. We probably are stuck for 3-5 years









Today I gave Abby a pencil to draw. She loved it, but I had o take it away when she tried to draw on the TV (sensitive screen). I'm looking to buy one of those huge freestanding gates to go around our tv and speakers - they are one of DH's pride and joys!

Abby self fed herself cottage cheese for lunch today. I'll try to post pictures later today! she just got out of the bath!

oh man! maybe something will happen and things will turn around... can't wait to see pics of abby eating! zenon loves to hold forks or spoons...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
koofie - times are rough in real estate everywhere. My dh is an agent and we feel lucky that he's getting any sales at all. Although people are buying land around here, as opposed to houses. Rising oil prices, food shortages, therefore rising food costs - it's looking pretty bleak out there. I'd put any extra money toward stocking up on food and supplies, just my 2 cents.

Scarlet keeps herself busy pretty well. I have to leave the doors closed or she'll wander outside and be climbing on something in no time. She does nurse when I'm on the computer as if she just needs some attention, but isn't really hungry. She also gets mad if Max is on my lap and tries to push him off.









Sounds like you have a busy day, kris! Nothing like short notice!

i didn't know your dh was a realtor. i think it's bleak everywhere. i don't know what will happen with dh and his mowing when gas prices go up.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
oh man! maybe something will happen and things will turn around... can't wait to see pics of abby eating! zenon loves to hold forks or spoons...









i didn't know your dh was a realtor. i think it's bleak everywhere. i don't know what will happen with dh and his mowing when gas prices go up.

Yup, realtor, turning farmer.







He's a jack of all trades, formerly a brewer, house builder, manufacturing manager, etc. etc. - I love being in capable hands.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Oh wow, sorry to hear that Koofie...








Hopefully things will pick up soon, I don't know much about the economy but the rising gas prices will affect us all... We got so dependent on oil, it was bound to happen








On a greener note, I got my electric bicycle














t is AMAZING!!! Anyone living in an urban area should consider it, it's a blast to ride!!:

Kris: what happened with your furniture finally?

Romi nurses when bored/cranky as well. And these days she'll nurse each breast once with my shirt raised, then wants to nurse again with my shirt lowered, so that the boobs are out from the top of whatever I'm wearing. Quite the control freak!!







It's like she thinks that way she gets to have 4 boobs instead of two!!

We went to a Chinese buffet type restaurant for my sister in-law's birthday party and the food was awful. Romi's cheeks were already a mess, but the MSG in there made it 10 times worst, she now has HUGE scabs of eczema. It's really not nice at all. I hate those restaurants, but I didn't have a choice, it was already decided so I had to go anyways. Even Liam who, I thought, would like that type of food told me the food was bad. All fried yucky things. Ugh. I've been trying all types of things to make the skin better, with no luck. I'm gonna have to resort to hydrocortisone. Except Romi likes to play with containers and that one was one of her fave, and I can't for the life of me locate her darn cream!!!







:

Oh and I'm on vacation for 5 weeks starting today


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

*Happy St-Jean Baptiste day!!!*

Today is Quebec's national holiday, for all those who have no idea what this is about


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

darnit, double post!


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Yup, realtor, turning farmer.







He's a jack of all trades, formerly a brewer, house builder, manufacturing manager, etc. etc. - I love being in capable hands.









that's cool... he'll make the perfect farmer.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Oh wow, sorry to hear that Koofie...








Hopefully things will pick up soon, I don't know much about the economy but the rising gas prices will affect us all... We got so dependent on oil, it was bound to happen








On a greener note, I got my electric bicycle














t is AMAZING!!! Anyone living in an urban area should consider it, it's a blast to ride!!:

Kris: what happened with your furniture finally?

Romi nurses when bored/cranky as well. And these days she'll nurse each breast once with my shirt raised, then wants to nurse again with my shirt lowered, so that the boobs are out from the top of whatever I'm wearing. Quite the control freak!!







It's like she thinks that way she gets to have 4 boobs instead of two!!

We went to a Chinese buffet type restaurant for my sister in-law's birthday party and the food was awful. Romi's cheeks were already a mess, but the MSG in there made it 10 times worst, she now has HUGE scabs of eczema. It's really not nice at all. I hate those restaurants, but I didn't have a choice, it was already decided so I had to go anyways. Even Liam who, I thought, would like that type of food told me the food was bad. All fried yucky things. Ugh. I've been trying all types of things to make the skin better, with no luck. I'm gonna have to resort to hydrocortisone. Except Romi likes to play with containers and that one was one of her fave, and I can't for the life of me locate her darn cream!!!







:

Oh and I'm on vacation for 5 weeks starting today









happy vacation!!
the auctioneers are taking the furniture today...our house will be much more sparse (which isn't a bad thing) but i had to do lots of packing this weekend and moved a bunch of our stuff to the attic. we'll have to do that with all of our stuff before the lead work is done--so it's alright. just not how i planned to spend my weekend.

that's horrible about the msg! go with the hydrocortisone to make her more comfy--i have to do that with kaylo's sometimes. changing his diet has helped. we were off gluten but now mainly off wheat. he seems ok with spelt things that i make (thank goodness)...though the heat contributes to flare-ups too.








i love that nursing romi image! toooo funny. kaylo was the same way with all sorts of particulars!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

*Happy St-Jean Baptiste day!!!*

Today is Quebec's national holiday, for all those who have no idea what this is about









Happy St-Jean Baptiste Day! what kind of festivities will you be partaking in. I heard that there are firework competitions going on all summer in montreal. (thanks, vpr!) kaylo would like that! (if he was watching from inside somewhere--he hates the noise)


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

oh and awesome about your bike!!! how cool. a friend of mine in boston bought one and loved it. all of her friends had them too and they'd drive around in a little electric bike gang.









i'm still wanting to get my (non-electric







) bike. hopefully soon. we have a rails-to-trails path right next to our house and goes into town (a nice _flat_ <2mi ride through the woods). the trail stretches 23 miles total and hits at least 5 towns. anyway---i'd love to bike the boys into town for music and storyhour days.


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

*Happy St-Jean Baptiste day!!!*

Today is Quebec's national holiday, for all those who have no idea what this is about









Thanks for the reminder... my dh is from Quebec and I always forget about Jean Baptiste day







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, kinda quiet around here...

Liam went to a farm with his daycare yesterday and saw a sheep being sheered, fed the animals, had a picnic, he was exhausted when he got home!

Not much new around here...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
Happy St-Jean Baptiste Day! what kind of festivities will you be partaking in. I heard that there are firework competitions going on all summer in montreal. (thanks, vpr!) kaylo would like that! (if he was watching from inside somewhere--he hates the noise)

There is a fireworks competition every year in Montreal, but it's way too late for the kids, so we haven't been with them yet. Plus Liam would be terrified for sure. As for the St-jean festivities, Liam went to see the parade and I stayed home with romi since it was nap time.

Oh and get your bike already!!! It's so much fun!! I love riding everywhere. Except Nico keeps on taking mine, he who smirked at the very idea of an electric bike is now totally enamoured! Men


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MizLiz* 
Thanks for the reminder... my dh is from Quebec and I always forget about Jean Baptiste day







:

Really? Do you guys ever visit Quebec?
I thought there was a big francophone community in NS, are there no St-jean celebrations there?


----------



## MizLiz (Jan 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Really? Do you guys ever visit Quebec?
I thought there was a big francophone community in NS, are there no St-jean celebrations there?

Yup, he's from Quebec City. We were back last summer for a visit (we took the train, which was great), but more often, my in-laws visit us here. I'd like to get to Quebec more often, but I find traveling with all three kids kind of daunting. I'm thinking it might be fun to visit in the wintertime. I'd like to hook up with some old friends I've reconnected with (on Facebook, of course!) who are now in Montreal.

There is a large Acadian community here, but as far as I know, they don't really celebrate Jean Baptiste Day... it seems to be more of a Quebec thing!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

*Wave* we're on vacation and have been since last Friday, we head home tomorrow. Desmond has had a lot of fun, my parents were here with us and just left. We went to the beach and swimming in the pool which he enjoyed. I have pictures and videos to post when we get home as well. Not much else is going on it has been a pretty quiet week all in all.

Thanks for the two book suggestions I think I'll check them out when I get home, his sleep schedule is so screwed up this week though, he hasn't really napped since Saturday and he has been going to bed at 11pm or midnight and waking up at 8:30am. There is just so much to do and see and Nonnie and Grandpa are here to play with who needs sleep? We are hoping he'll sleep most of the 7 hours home tomorrow.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

hi everyone--just a quick hi! i was at the farmers' market all day and now i'm headed to work. not much nursing for zenon today!

doudat-ha--that's funny about nico and the bike... like you said, men







oh and i sent you a facebook message--hope i didn't get it to you too late for your shopping.









tabrizia- glad you had a good vacation!









xi--how's the job situation?

queen--hope you get online again soon!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm so depressed. Our life insurance people sent out a nurse to assess our physical state and he *gulp* weighed me. I weigh 140lbs!!!!!! I hadn't stepped on a scale since forever. Nico weighs only 10lbs more than me. And to make it worst, my diastisi recti is still in full force, and reading up on it, seems like surgery might be the only option (I look pregnant, it sucks). Sorry to be so superficial. I feel like crap


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Well, I finally got my new laptop, yay! So now I can upload some pics for your enjoyment!









Lovin' his big brother
Truckers
Fun in the tiniest sandbox ever
Be gentle with the kitty...

...or else she'll getcha!
Just cuteness:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm so depressed. Our life insura\
\nce people sent out a nurse to assess our physical state and he *gulp* weighed me. I weigh 140lbs!!!!!! I hadn't stepped on a scale since forever. Nico weighs only 10lbs more than me. And to make it worst, my diastisi recti is still in full force, and reading up on it, seems like surgery might be the only option (I look pregnant, it sucks). Sorry to be so superficial. I feel like crap

















mama. I hate feeling down about my appearance. ]\\What is diastisi recti?
You always look lovely to me in your pics


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm so depressed. Our life insurance people sent out a nurse to assess our physical state and he *gulp* weighed me. I weigh 140lbs!!!!!! I hadn't stepped on a scale since forever. Nico weighs only 10lbs more than me. And to make it worst, my diastisi recti is still in full force, and reading up on it, seems like surgery might be the only option (I look pregnant, it sucks). Sorry to be so superficial. I feel like crap









I hope you don't have to have surgery for your abdomen.

I'm sorry you don't feel comfortable with your weight. I found it difficult to feel good about my size and had very disordered eating when I lived in Montreal. So many super thin and perfect-seeming people. There are boutiques where the largest size is a 6







Know that you are *beautiful* and eat healthy so that you can be strong for yourself and your family. Look at Romi and Liam- your body MADE those people! It is awesome


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

The job situation goes not far. We had to spend most of the week applying for Medicaid and Unemployment and job banks, temp agencies, personnel services and all that junk. Our friends who got fired too have already found jobs but the hours are 10 hours a day, 7 days a week making military vehicles. Ethically, this would be very difficult for Kam and the hours would be even worse.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm so depressed. Our life insurance people sent out a nurse to assess our physical state and he *gulp* weighed me. I weigh 140lbs!!!!!! I hadn't stepped on a scale since forever. Nico weighs only 10lbs more than me. And to make it worst, my diastisi recti is still in full force, and reading up on it, seems like surgery might be the only option (I look pregnant, it sucks). Sorry to be so superficial. I feel like crap









oh mama!







that's hard! I hope you don't have to have surgery. maybe that's the good thing about living in rural vermont--most women around here are sporting comfy clothes like me...no pressure!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Well, I finally got my new laptop, yay! So now I can upload some pics for your enjoyment!









Lovin' his big brother
Truckers
Fun in the tiniest sandbox ever
Be gentle with the kitty...

...or else she'll getcha!
Just cuteness:

cute cute cute! i love his wispy curls!! yay for the new laptop!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 







mama. I hate feeling down about my appearance. ]\\What is diastisi recti?
You always look lovely to me in your pics









i agree! you do always look lovely! i love your clothes and i love your hair! i think you're a milf! (can i say that on here??)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
The job situation goes not far. We had to spend most of the week applying for Medicaid and Unemployment and job banks, temp agencies, personnel services and all that junk. Our friends who got fired too have already found jobs but the hours are 10 hours a day, 7 days a week making military vehicles. Ethically, this would be very difficult for Kam and the hours would be even worse.









i hope something comes your way soon!! that job sounds horrible!







adam just suggested sending you something (when i told him about the situation).


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
*Wave*









Here's to sleepy babies...







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
I'm so depressed. Our life insurance people sent out a nurse to assess our physical state and he *gulp* weighed me. I weigh 140lbs!!!!!! I hadn't stepped on a scale since forever. Nico weighs only 10lbs more than me. And to make it worst, my diastisi recti is still in full force, and reading up on it, seems like surgery might be the only option (I look pregnant, it sucks). Sorry to be so superficial. I feel like crap









Oh, doudat, I'd feel bad, too. Shame on that nurse for making you feel so crappy.







We love you no matter what shape you are.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Well, I finally got my new laptop, yay! So now I can upload some pics for your enjoyment!









Lovin' his big brother
Truckers
Fun in the tiniest sandbox ever
Be gentle with the kitty...

...or else she'll getcha!
Just cuteness:

Darling!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
The job situation goes not far. We had to spend most of the week applying for Medicaid and Unemployment and job banks, temp agencies, personnel services and all that junk. Our friends who got fired too have already found jobs but the hours are 10 hours a day, 7 days a week making military vehicles. Ethically, this would be very difficult for Kam and the hours would be even worse.

I was wondering about you, too. Something right will come around.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i agree! you do always look lovely! i love your clothes and i love your hair! i think you're a milf! (can i say that on here??)
























Just hope no one asks what it means!







You're sassy, girl.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Everyone is asleep and I'm here eating chocolate ice cream. I spent the day preparing and cooking meals for the weekend, it's going to be in the 90's. Blah. Guess I'll be spending my spare time in the kiddie pool.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks mamas







:
And the nurse didn't say anything to me, it was just my reaction to my weight that made me feel crappy. That and the stupid Diastasis Recti... Anika: that's when your abdominal muscles separate during pregnancy but don't fuse back afterwards.

But milf made me


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Well, I finally got my new laptop, yay! So now I can upload some pics for your enjoyment!









Lovin' his big brother
Truckers
Fun in the tiniest sandbox ever
Be gentle with the kitty...

...or else she'll getcha!
Just cuteness:

Those boys are so sweet.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i agree! you do always look lovely! i love your clothes and i love your hair! i think you're a milf! (can i say that on here??)

















It's true!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 







i hope something comes your way soon!! that job sounds horrible!







adam just suggested sending you something (when i told him about the situation).









awwww... give him a little smooch for me?


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

another job offer:
3 days a week, 12 hour days, every other weekend, 6pm to 6am
auto manufacturing with heavy lifting

all this seems doable except- it's only $9 an hour and 15 miles away with gas prices being over $4 a gallon

thoughts?

it starts tonight and Kam doesn't know yet because he's out job hunting


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
another job offer:
3 days a week, 12 hour days, every other weekend, 6pm to 6am
auto manufacturing with heavy lifting

all this seems doable except- it's only $9 an hour and 15 miles away with gas prices being over $4 a gallon

thoughts?

it starts tonight and Kam doesn't know yet because he's out job hunting

hmm...seems like a lot of driving for $9.00/hr... hate to see you spend a lot of your pay on gas. but some money is better than no money-right? it's long days for you too, mama!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
hmm...seems like a lot of driving for $9.00/hr... hate to see you spend a lot of your pay on gas. *but some money is better than no money-right*? it's long days for you too, mama!


That's the catch. It would be less money than unemployment insurance, which we don't know if he's approved or not. It seems wrong to accept unemployment if there is any chance of us surviving on the income. Gah!

He applied for a job at the library and that's biking distance. Also a few goverment/state jobs which would be great for benefits and since we live downtown, would also be biking or walking distance.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
That's the catch. It would be less money than unemployment insurance, which we don't know if he's approved or not. It seems wrong to accept unemployment if there is any chance of us surviving on the income. Gah!

He applied for a job at the library and that's biking distance. Also a few goverment/state jobs which would be great for benefits and since we live downtown, would also be biking or walking distance.

Personally, I would hold out for a job closer to home and take the unemployment insurance. And I wouldn't feel bad about it either. That's just me though. Dp goes on ei every winter because he's in landscaping, and can never find a job that will pay as much as the EI does in the winter or that wants a worker that is going to leave in March, yk? Plus it would never work out for us with childcare costs as well.

And can someone tell me what milf means??


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
Personally, I would hold out for a job closer to home and take the unemployment insurance. And I wouldn't feel bad about it either. That's just me though.

And can someone tell me what milf means??









ditto

and

ditto








:

ETA

Our condo is off the market as of today


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll PM the meaning of milf


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 

Our condo is off the market as of today










I'm sorry, that stinks!


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'll PM the meaning of milf









I can't wait to share with DH

Come to think of it, he'll probably already know


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
That's the catch. It would be less money than unemployment insurance, which we don't know if he's approved or not. It seems wrong to accept unemployment if there is any chance of us surviving on the income. Gah!

He applied for a job at the library and that's biking distance. Also a few goverment/state jobs which would be great for benefits and since we live downtown, would also be biking or walking distance.

i second what anika said-- take the insurance and hold out for a closer/better job. that'd be awesome if he got a job at the library!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
I'll PM the meaning of milf


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 

Our condo is off the market as of today


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

oh my, is it hot in here??









hehe

koofie, that sucks about your condo. We are in the process of buying, and it's the opposite problem for us. Everytime we find a house in our price range, it's gone or there are multiple bids. It can be so frustrating!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh and we've been working on the house a ton. This weekend we'll be finally sanding the floors in the trash room (which is no longer trashed and has been painted), the bedroom and the kitchen. We're removing the doors so the front part of the house will be all open. It's wonderful to not have to go through the bathroom to get anywhere and I'm excited about the floor being nicer. I guess this means we're staying here! I've found that I can sand all the rust off the tub so it's looking better too.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

When our condo was under contract, we had the same problem. At this point, our condo is over priced, and DH is firm that he won't go down more in price. The frustrating part is that we chased the market, and if we'd been priced this low in March/April it would have sold quickly, I think.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Oh and we've been working on the house a ton. This weekend we'll be finally sanding the floors in the trash room (which is no longer trashed and has been painted), the bedroom and the kitchen. We're removing the doors so the front part of the house will be all open. It's wonderful to not have to go through the bathroom to get anywhere and I'm excited about the floor being nicer. I guess this means we're staying here! I've found that I can sand all the rust off the tub so it's looking better too.

The thing I love about fixing up a house is that when you are done, you see the result of your labor and it looks good!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

See hanno, now you have time to work on your house! I'd hold out for a job closer to home. Kamrin has earned the unemployment, it is there for these times. Hang in there!

koofie - It sucks you won't be able to get the place you want right now, but I think we're coming into some times where people will be glad they even have a place to live.


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hanno* 
Oh and we've been working on the house a ton. This weekend we'll be finally sanding the floors in the trash room (which is no longer trashed and has been painted), the bedroom and the kitchen. We're removing the doors so the front part of the house will be all open. It's wonderful to not have to go through the bathroom to get anywhere and I'm excited about the floor being nicer. I guess this means we're staying here! I've found that I can sand all the rust off the tub so it's looking better too.

that's exciting! i agree with maximom--use this time with kamrin around more... do the things you need to do with the house. i can't wait to de-lead and then fix up this house.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *koofie* 
When our condo was under contract, we had the same problem. At this point, our condo is over priced, and DH is firm that he won't go down more in price. The frustrating part is that we chased the market, and if we'd been priced this low in March/April it would have sold quickly, I think.









i just always believe things happen the way that they are supposed. i really trust that. at least you are not in a situation where you can't afford your place...the foreclosure situation is popping up more around here now.
but i hope that things change sooner rather than later and you can get the place you really want and sell yours.


----------



## koofie (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
i just always believe things happen the way that they are supposed. i really trust that. at least you are not in a situation where you can't afford your place...the foreclosure situation is popping up more around here now.
but i hope that things change sooner rather than later and you can get the place you really want and sell yours.









I agree, but I just really wanted to be in a place where the girls could go out and play, and where Ari could have friends nearby once she started school. On the upside, we really love our place. The rooms are large and comfortable, and since we remodeled the kitchen I have actually started cooking!


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guys! checking in again- of course, my internet has been down again- and it's randomly working!
going back to catch up...







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

hey guys- I caught up a little bit....am I a thread killer or what?! sure is quiet around here!

Hanno- how's kamrin doing? I've been thinking about you guys!
Doudat- I'm sorry to hear about your body issues- personally I think 140 sounds great! are you very petite? I'm sorry about the abdominal thing, though, that doesn't sound very nice- I'd heard of it, but didn't know it would require surgery. fwiw, I always think you look great too! and finn'smama- I sure laughed at your compliment to her!

So Evangeline is so cute right now. She's always doing this wrinkly nose thing when she smiles. She uses a fork and a knife, haha I mean spoon- she's used a fork for ahwile and she even eats cereal out of a bowl with a spoon in the morning! I think it's so cute- she's so poised and proper. She's very much into imitating right now. She tries everything she sees.
I mentioned before about the nightweaning- well, wouldn't you know that since I went to that LLL I haven't had to do a damn thing! She's slept through.







:


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey all we got home last night, I uploaded picture today, but haven't posted them yet. We also went out berry picking today.

Oh the big news is we bought Desmond his own bed. It should arrive on Monday. We just bought the mattress and box spring and figure we'll put it on the floor without the box spring for now. It is going to be weird having a real bed for him, but I am hoping it helps him sleep longer at night before waking up, he is still welcome in our bed whenever, but it would be kind of nice to have it to the two (well three with the dog) of us every once in awhile. It felt so weird buying him his own bed, like he is all grown up. Of course he will probably end up in our bed every night or one of us will end up in there with him, but still.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Hanno: I agree with everyone... Let Kamrin take his EI and relax a bit. Rushing to grab a job that's below what he'd get on EI is kind of silly. I sure hope he finds something he loves soon!









koofie: wow, that's scary about the real estate market in the US right now... Here it's still a seller's market, but I'm thinking we'll follow the US's suit soon enough. And I'm scared of things to come







. Makes me happy we bought a duplex and have someone renting above us for financial security reasons.

Queen: thanks for the compliment! I'm 5'4", so pretty average. it's not the weight as much as the lack of loss of weight that surprised me! And I'm doing special exercises for my diastisis to see if it helps any...









Romi is so into imitating as well, it's hilarious! Everything we do, she does.
And she started to throw tantrums! If she wants something and can't get it, watch out! She was so mellow and now she's developping quite a nasty streek. It's quite surprising!

Good luck with the bed Tabrizia!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
So Evangeline is so cute right now. She's always doing this wrinkly nose thing when she smiles. She uses a fork and a knife, haha I mean spoon- she's used a fork for ahwile and she even eats cereal out of a bowl with a spoon in the morning! I think it's so cute- she's so poised and proper. She's very much into imitating right now. She tries everything she sees.
I mentioned before about the nightweaning- well, wouldn't you know that since I went to that LLL I haven't had to do a damn thing! She's slept through.







:

Scarlet is feeding herself pretty well now, too. It is so cute, especially when she wipes her mouth with a napkin!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Hey all we got home last night, I uploaded picture today, but haven't posted them yet. We also went out berry picking today.

Oh the big news is we bought Desmond his own bed. It should arrive on Monday. We just bought the mattress and box spring and figure we'll put it on the floor without the box spring for now. It is going to be weird having a real bed for him, but I am hoping it helps him sleep longer at night before waking up, he is still welcome in our bed whenever, but it would be kind of nice to have it to the two (well three with the dog) of us every once in awhile. It felt so weird buying him his own bed, like he is all grown up. Of course he will probably end up in our bed every night or one of us will end up in there with him, but still.

With ds, Max, we skipped the crib and got him a single bed that we put right next to our bed. It's still there! Most of the time I can put him and Scarlet to sleep on it so dh and I can have a little room, but they both end up with us as some point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 

Romi is so into imitating as well, it's hilarious! Everything we do, she does.
And she started to throw tantrums! If she wants something and can't get it, watch out! She was so mellow and now she's developping quite a nasty streek. It's quite surprising!

Good luck with the bed Tabrizia!

Ah the tantrum, it's starting here, too. A piercing scream if we take her away from something she shouldn't be doing. Quite the personality, she is.







Btw, we're the same height. Last time I weighed myself I was 137, but I figure most of it is boob weight and muscle the farm life creates.







Hope the exercises help.


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
Ah the tantrum, it's starting here, too. A piercing scream if we take her away from something she shouldn't be doing. Quite the personality, she is.







Btw, we're the same height. Last time I weighed myself I was 137, but I figure most of it is boob weight and muscle the farm life creates.







Hope the exercises help.

Glad to know we're not the only ones with a tantrum-y baby








As for the weight, well, I'm small boobed. The exercises are easy and I thought they'd never work, but man my tummy is sore today!!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Glad to know we're not the only ones with a tantrum-y baby








As for the weight, well, I'm small boobed. The exercises are easy and I thought they'd never work, but man my tummy is sore today!!!

Good! No pain, no gain!







(or loss, in your case







)


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I posted a bunch of pictures, though I do have videos to get up still. They are all up on my blog.

I have a tantrumer as well. He screams if we take him away from what he is doing, even if what he is doing is dangerous/something he shouldn't be. He doesn't like being thwarted.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 

Ah the tantrum, it's starting here, too. A piercing scream if we take her away from something she shouldn't be doing. Quite the personality, she is.







Btw, we're the same height. Last time I weighed myself I was 137, but I figure most of it is boob weight and muscle the farm life creates.







Hope the exercises help.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Glad to know we're not the only ones with a tantrum-y baby








As for the weight, well, I'm small boobed. The exercises are easy and I thought they'd never work, but man my tummy is sore today!!!

Evangeline likes to throw little fits too...whenever she doesn't get what she wants. It's kind of cute and annoying...

I'm actually the skinniest I've been in a long time- we don't have a scale, but I weigh myself occaisionally when I come across one, mostly out of curiosity. Last I checked I was 122lbs-I'm nearly 5' 8". I'm surprised to hear others keep their boob weight though- when I've nursed this long I'm nearly flat- at least until I become pregnant again. So far I haven't noticed any increase though.









Doudat glad to hear that the excercises are working! What are they like? swimming is good for your tummy too...lots of muscles used. I was just starting to do some crunches because I wanted to tone up my tummy so I can keep it more firm, I find I get used to having the muscles relaxed. I think babywearing is bad for that, it encourages a poor posture. But now I should stop, right? Oh well.


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I posted a bunch of pictures, though I do have videos to get up still. They are all up on my blog.

I have a tantrumer as well. He screams if we take him away from what he is doing, even if what he is doing is dangerous/something he shouldn't be. He doesn't like being thwarted.

Cute pics! Desmond seems bigger and older- he's so cute! I don't see any pics of you though- you must be always behind the camera!


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Cute pics! Desmond seems bigger and older- he's so cute! I don't see any pics of you though- you must be always behind the camera!


There was one of me, but my hair was so horrible, I made an executive decision and didn't use it, it is my blog after all







. I think I am in a few of the videos that I still need to get up, though I think I'm in the 4 minute one, not the 30 second ones, so they may not end up on my blog either.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 
Hanno- how's kamrin doing? I've been thinking about you guys!

He's doing okay. Having him around has been both a help and a hindrance. I think he's having a hard time being a person and not just a worker bee. Thank you for asking. I sometimes feel like now would be a good time to just move back to Canada, but that would make me the worker bee (it would be his turn to not be able to legally work) and I don't know about that... After 6 years I still don't feel in place in the US.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
Hey all we got home last night, I uploaded picture today, but haven't posted them yet. We also went out berry picking today.

Oh the big news is we bought Desmond his own bed. It should arrive on Monday. We just bought the mattress and box spring and figure we'll put it on the floor without the box spring for now. It is going to be weird having a real bed for him, but I am hoping it helps him sleep longer at night before waking up, he is still welcome in our bed whenever, but it would be kind of nice to have it to the two (well three with the dog) of us every once in awhile. It felt so weird buying him his own bed, like he is all grown up. Of course he will probably end up in our bed every night or one of us will end up in there with him, but still.

I recently asked Kam if we could get a toddler bed to put next to ours and he vetoed it. He's not ready to have Ion on just the other side of me







Enjoy your alone time!
We have a ton of blackberries in our yard and Ion carefully picks and gobbles them. The black poop sure freaked me out the first time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doudat* 
Glad to know we're not the only ones with a tantrum-y baby








As for the weight, well, I'm small boobed. The exercises are easy and I thought they'd never work, but man my tummy is sore today!!!

Oh I hope the exercises work and you don't need surgery. I think your family's had enough hospital things.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
I posted a bunch of pictures, though I do have videos to get up still. They are all up on my blog.

I have a tantrumer as well. He screams if we take him away from what he is doing, even if what he is doing is dangerous/something he shouldn't be. He doesn't like being thwarted.

He's so stinking cute. I love the ones with your grandparents.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Queen of my Castle* 

I'm actually the skinniest I've been in a long time- we don't have a scale, but I weigh myself occaisionally when I come across one, mostly out of curiosity. Last I checked I was 122lbs-I'm nearly 5' 8". I'm surprised to hear others keep their boob weight though- when I've nursed this long I'm nearly flat- at least until I become pregnant again. So far I haven't noticed any increase though.










From what pictures I've seen your look just perfectly proportioned and naturally slender. I'm 5' 8" as well and 120lbs was just too small for me and I looked weird and didn't feel good. Although, I wasn't eating very nutritious food at that time of my life.

I hope your pregnancy keeps up being easy







I just finished a beer and getting all sentimental crying with







: for you!

I've spent the day sanding the floor with a drum sander. My ears are ringing and my eyes are vibrating but this place is looking less dreary already.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

So my news today! I'm due March 10th, I just took a pregnancy test, I was actually expecting a negative this month, because it really feels like AF is going to start any minute, I was really expecting her this morning rather then a positive. It still hasn't really sunk in yet, especially since it still feels like AF is about to start.

In additional news, my OB/GYN practice does VBAC! So I am going to hopefully try for a VBAC, I would love to home birth this time, but DH won't agree (even with the hospital less then 5 minutes from the house). I am happy though that I have a chance of VBAC. I need to call my OB/GYN office to make an appointment, but I'm thinking of waiting a week or two, since they won't see me till 8 weeks anyways.

In other news Desmond's bed arrives in an hour or less, we cleared out a lot of his new room this weekend, but we have a bunch more to do still, that's okay we really don't expect him to sleep there anytime soon.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So my news today! I'm due March 10th, I just took a pregnancy test, I was actually expecting a negative this month, because it really feels like AF is going to start any minute, I was really expecting her this morning rather then a positive. It still hasn't really sunk in yet, especially since it still feels like AF is about to start.

Congrats!







:


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

:
CONGRATS TABRIZIA!!!!







:

Hope you have a happy and uneventful pregnancy!!


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats Tabrizia!! How exciting!







:


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So my news today! I'm due March 10th, I just took a pregnancy test, I was actually expecting a negative this month, because it really feels like AF is going to start any minute, I was really expecting her this morning rather then a positive. It still hasn't really sunk in yet, especially since it still feels like AF is about to start.

In additional news, my OB/GYN practice does VBAC! So I am going to hopefully try for a VBAC, I would love to home birth this time, but DH won't agree (even with the hospital less then 5 minutes from the house). I am happy though that I have a chance of VBAC. I need to call my OB/GYN office to make an appointment, but I'm thinking of waiting a week or two, since they won't see me till 8 weeks anyways.

In other news Desmond's bed arrives in an hour or less, we cleared out a lot of his new room this weekend, but we have a bunch more to do still, that's okay we really don't expect him to sleep there anytime soon.

Holy cow, it's contagious! Congratulations to you and dh!!!!! So exciting!


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So my news today! I'm due March 10th, I just took a pregnancy test, I was actually expecting a negative this month, because it really feels like AF is going to start any minute, I was really expecting her this morning rather then a positive. It still hasn't really sunk in yet, especially since it still feels like AF is about to start.

In additional news, my OB/GYN practice does VBAC! So I am going to hopefully try for a VBAC, I would love to home birth this time, but DH won't agree (even with the hospital less then 5 minutes from the house). I am happy though that I have a chance of VBAC. I need to call my OB/GYN office to make an appointment, but I'm thinking of waiting a week or two, since they won't see me till 8 weeks anyways.

In other news Desmond's bed arrives in an hour or less, we cleared out a lot of his new room this weekend, but we have a bunch more to do still, that's okay we really don't expect him to sleep there anytime soon.

Oh how wonderful!! Best wishes for a VBAC. I think we found the best use of the







: smilie. So much more fun than















:







:







: feti everywhere







:







:







:


----------



## Queen of my Castle (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tabrizia* 
So my news today! I'm due March 10th, I just took a pregnancy test, I was actually expecting a negative this month, because it really feels like AF is going to start any minute, I was really expecting her this morning rather then a positive. It still hasn't really sunk in yet, especially since it still feels like AF is about to start.
.









:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:







:
YAY!!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS! I'm thrilled! And that's very exciting about the vbac!


----------



## UltimateSerj (Apr 9, 2002)

WOW congrats to all the pregnant mamas!!! do we have 3 now?? i do miss chatting with you all but Caroline is a mess when i am on here so i don't get on very much for now!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronan has declared that he will not sleep. I keep telling him, "let's pretend this is Brooklyn and SLEEP, ALREADY!"









Saturday, he wouldn't sleep until 11:30pm. Last night, he passed out in my arms at 9pm, but he'd refused a nap all day. Today? Lovely two hour lap nap and now . . . no sleep.

He's currently neatly piling the contents of DH's bedside stand . . . in the trash can. And he's so freakin' tired and cranky. He's currently upset at the trash can--it's not fulfilling his expectations.


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

new thread


----------

